# موسوعة الشخصيات الاكثر غموضا



## gtx (3 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة
اقدم لكم موسوعة الشخصيات الاكثر غموضا

مقدمة


الشخصيات الغامضة على مستوى العالم ما اكثرها وما احبها للمهتمين بمعرفة اسرار هذه الشخصيات قد ترى شعبا باكمله يحب شخصية عاشت وماتت يتمنون ان تكون هذه الشخصية موجود بينهم يقلدونها ويحكون الاساطير عنها
وقد تكون هذه الشخصيات اصلا من وحى خيالهم
او تكون هى شخصيات عادية جدا تحولت الى اساطير عن طريق الصدفة البحت
او يكونوا مضطهدين فى زمانهم او اكتسبوا شهره واتسعت هذه الشهرة حتى اصبحوا
هكذا على ما هم عليه الان
ولكن اهم شىء فى هذه الشخصيات انهم وضعوا هدف او سعوا الى تحقيق شىء ما 
قد يكونوا يعرفونه او لاي يعرفونه
لكنهم اثروا على هدفهم حتى اصبحوا هكذااا


الشخصية الاولى


الكونت دراكولا


دراكولا هو الامير الروماني فلاد تيبيسوالملقب بي دراكولا وتعني ابن الشيطان من مواليد مدينة سيغيوشوارا
كان ملكا وله قصرا حتى الان قصرا لايفوقه وصف...


يعتبر الأمير فلاد تيبيس بطلا وطنيا في رومانيا لقيامه باحتواء الاجتياح التركي لأوروبا و قد حكم بين عامي 1456 و1462 و كان موصوفا بتعامله الوحشي مع المسؤولين الفاسدين و اللصوص وخصوصا المحتلين


و يدور الجدل حول العلاقة غير الأكيدة بين شخصية دراكولا التي خلقها الكاتب الايرلندي برام ستوكر عام 1897 وفلاد تيبيس ابن الأمير الروماني فلاد دراكول (الشيطان) اللقب الذي ورثه عنه.


قصته الحقيقية


1456-1462
هو العصر الذهبي لدراكولا والذي استلم به مقاليد الحكم يقال انه قتل من


100000 الى 400000 شخص


1456
غزى دراكولا جوش الاحتلال بمساعدة من المجر واستطاع استرجاع عرشه


1462
Raduالاخ الاصغر لدراكولا استطاع انتزاع الحكم من اخيه بمساعده من الاتراك وتم طرد دراكولا خارج البلاد حيث قضاء 12 سنه في المجر وهناك تزوج من العائلة الحاكمة للمجر ويقال انه تزوج اخت الملك


1474-75
يموت رودا اخ دراكولا ويحكم الاتراك قبضتهم على البلاد


1475
كون دراكولا جيش لاستعادة ارضه وتمك من ذالك


December 1476
قام السلطان التركي بالغزو مرة اخرى وكانت هذه اخر معركة لامير الظلام حيث قتل فيها ويقال بانه قتل على يد احد اتباعه وقام سلطان تركيا بتعليق راس دراكولا بمسمار لاثبات وفاته وذالك في مدينة كونستانتينوبل ودفن جسمه في مدينة سناجوف بالقرب من العاصمة بوخرست


1931
خرج فريق للتنقيب عن جثة دراكولا ولكن لم يجدوا الا عظام لحيوان وليس لانسان ولم يكن التابوت الذي دفن فيه موجودا


سبب ارتباط مصاصي الدماء بالكونت دراكولا
كما ذكر سابقا فان مصاصي الدماء هي مجرد رؤاية للكاتب برام ولكن سبب ارتباطها في دراكولا هو عشقة للقتل فيكفي قلعته التي كانت تثر الخوف لدرجة ان السلطان التركي ذكر ان دراكولا كان يقتل الناس بطريقة الخوازيق ويضعهم في الطريقة لقلعته


في فترة سجنه كان يجمع الطيور والفئران ويقوم بقتلها وتعذيبها


ولم يسبق ان ذكر ان هناك مصاصي دماء حقيقيين الا في الافلام وتاويل بعض الناس من خرافات


ورغم ان احد الاشخاص يدعي بانه صور احدهم والذي يظهر في الصورة التاليه


الا ان الامر لايتجاوز بروز اسنان هذا الشخص او ربما غير ذالك حيث ان بعض العلماء اكدوا على وجود مصاصي الدماء وانهم اكتشف العلاج الازم لهم



ارتباط الدماء باطالة العمر في الاساطير القديمة


وفي القرن الخامس عشر اقدم جيليس دي رايس من 1440 -1400 وكان في بلاط الحاكم جوان آرسي في شمالي شرقي فرنسا على دراسة الكيمياء القديمة املاً منه في ايجاد علاج لإطالة حياة الانسان الى مالا نهاية واستخدم لهذا الغرض دماء اكثر من ثلاث مائة طفل في تجاربه
احتفالات سنوية


يجرى في معظم انحاء العالم احتفالات سنوية لهم ينظمها بعض المعتوهين من الذين يصدقون بهذه الخرافة لدرجة ان بعضهم يقوم بخلع انيابه الحقيقة وتركيب انياب اخرى اطول تشبة ماتمثله الاساطير لمصاصي الدماء



خلال بحثي في المواقع الاجنيبه التي تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع وجدت العديد من الخرافات مثل


اولا يمكنهم تحويل انفسهم الى جرذ خفاش ذئب غراب وكذالك يتحولون الى غيمة؟؟؟؟


لابد لمصاصي الدماء النوم في التابوت ولو خرج من التابوت في فترة النهار يحترق


لايمكن لمصاصي الدماء عبور المياة المرتفعه وكذالك لايظهرون في المراه لان ليس لديهم روح


والرموز الدينيه لديهم اي الصليب تؤذي مصاصي الدماء


كيف تقتل مصاصي الدماء


بواسطة خشبة تطعنه بها في القلب ثم تقطع راسه وتحرقه


ويمكنك حماية نفسك منهم بواسطة الثوم؟؟؟


كيف تتحول الى مصاص دماء


اولا بالعض فاذا عضك احدهم فستتحول الى مصاص دماء وتكون العضه غالب في العنق


اذا لم يتم دفنك جيدا او ظهرت جثتك في مراه اي عكست عليها ستتحول ايضا


اذا كنت ساحر وترتيبك السابع بين عائلتك سيحدث نفس الشي


اشهر انواع مصاصي الدماء


بخلاف الكونت دراكولا هناك العديد من مصاصي الدماء المشاهير


بيتال جنس هندي من مصاصي الدماء، نصف رجل طوله تقريبا متر ونص


أساسابونسام قبيلة افريقية يقومون بعض ضحيتهم في ابهامه وشرب دمه


باوبهان سيث اسكتلندي يخرج بشكل امراه ثم يصطاد ضحيته من الرجال ويقوم بقتلهم وشرب دمائهم 
كرفوبيجاك مصاصي دماء بلغاريين معروفون كذلك ب أوبورس. عندهم فقط منخر واحد ولسان مدبّب


والعديد ايضا من الانواع التي لكل منها طريق


المصدر
الكاتب الايرلندي برام ستوكر عام 1897 
وللعلم فان هذه الرواية لايوجد منها سوى نسخه واحده طرحت قبل فترة قريبه في مزاد علني


وتظهر هذه النسخة لأول مرة للجمهور حيث لم يتم الكشف عن وجودها الا فى عام 1984 وتقع فى 430 صفحة ويقدر سعر بيعها بحوالى 1.5 مليون دولار​


----------



## gtx (3 يناير 2010)

راسبوتين كاهن الشيطان

من اهم الاسباب التى جعلتنى اقدم هذه الشخصيه فى مقدمة موضوعى هو اهتمام البعض 
بهذا الرجل ويكون هذا الاهتمام بسبب حبهم له او انهم متصورين انه كان شخصية تاريخية 
بالرغم من كرهى انا لهذه الشخصية الااننى مرغم على تقديمها لانه من اكثر من فى العصر الحديث التى تحول الحديث عنهم الى اسطورة
نبدا
راسبوتين (غريغوري راسبوتين)

[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76183.gif"]
	
[/URL]

شخصية روسية أثارت الكثير من الجدل، ولعبت أدوارا ً هامة في الحياة السياسية لآخر قياصرة سلالة رامانوف، نيقولاي الثاني. 

ولد راسبوتن، ولقبه الحقيقي "نوفيخ"، في 29 يوليو عام 1871 م بقرية في سيبيريا تدعى بوكروفسكي.

لم يعرف عن حياة راسبوتن المبكرة إلا القليل نظرا ً لبعد مسقط رأسه عن المناطق الحضرية وانعزاله وصعوبة الوصول إليه، لذا فان ما حفظ عن حياته في مسقط رأسه عبارة عن شذرات قليلة جاء معظمها على لسانه هو نفسه.

يعتقد بعض الباحثين أن راسبوتن كان كاهنا ً، بينما يرى البعض الآخر بأنه ليس إلا ممثلا ً بارعا ً أتقن دور الكهانة وأقنع الكثيرين بأنه قديس مختار.

عاش في شبابه المبكر زائرا ً للكنائس والأماكن المقدسة ماشيا ً على قدميه، حسب زعمه، ووصل في تجواله الى اليونان وبيت المقدس.



بعد هذه الزيارات الدينية اعتبر نفسه قديسا ً مختارا ً وأعلن عن ذلك مؤكدا ً امتلاكه لقدرات خارقة تجلب الشفاء. انتشرت الشائعات عن هذا الكاهن في أنحاء روسيا، فسعى الناس إليه من أقاصي البلاد طلبا ً للبركة وللعلاج من مختلف الأمراض .

لم يدخل راسبوتن أية مدرسة، وكان أميا ً ولا علم له بالتطبيب، إلا أنه لعب دوره بشكل متقن، وبالفعل استطاع أن يساعد من لجأ إليه، وكان موهوبا ً في القدرة على تهدئة المتوترين وإعطاء الأمل لمن كان يائسا ً.
وصل راسبوتن الى عاصمة الإمبراطورية الروسية عام 1905 م، في وقت مناسب، إذ أن الكنيسة كانت في حاجة لأناس يثق بهم الشعب، وكان راسبوتن أفضل من يؤدي هذا الدور، بمظهره الفلاحي وبلهجته البسيطة وأعصابه المتينة وتأثيره الساحر. إلا أن أعداء راسبوتن قالوا إنه يستعمل الدين كستارة لأهدافه الخاصة ولروحه المتعطشة للمال وللسلطة وللنساء.

دعي راسبوتن للبلاط الإمبراطوري في عام 1907 م، أثناء إحدى نوبات مرض ولى العهد ألكسي. اشتداد حالة الطفل المرضية أجبرت العائلة الإمبراطورية على اللجوء لخدمات راسبوتن، الأمر الذي حاولت تفاديه خوفا ً من انتشار خبر المرض الوراثي وحدوث اضطرابات نتيجة لذلك.

هذه الدعوة كانت حدثا ً هاما ً وفر أرضا ً خصبة لنشاط راسبوتن وأثرت مضاعفاته على مصيره وعلى مصير الإمبراطورية كلها، فقد وثقت به الإمبراطورة وبقدراته الخارقة ثقة عمياء، وحاولت إقناع زوجها بذلك. كانت الإمبراطورة( المريضة هي وإبنها) مقتنعة بأن المعجزة وحدها كفيلة بإنقاذ ابنها، وراسبوتن استغل هذا الشعور بأن أقنعها بأن حياة وحيدها مرهونة بقربه من القيصر ووجوده في القصر.

الإمبراطورة كانت جاهزة للإيمان بأي شيء، لذلك لم ينجح راسبوتن بإقناعها بضرورته لإنقاذ ولي العهد فقط، بل إن الإمبراطورة أكثر من ذلك كانت تؤمن بأنه مخلص روسيا من أزماتها المستعصية، وأنه مبعوث إلهي لهذه المهمة. 

لم يرحب القيصر نيقولاي الثاني بتواجد راسبوتن الدائم بالقصر نظرا ً للإشاعات التي راجت عن سلوكه الشائن وغير اللائق، بالإضافة الى ما قيل عن استغلاله لنفوذ الإمبراطورة، في تقاضي رشاوى نقدية وعينية مقابل تقديم خدمات إدارية. كما قيل إنه كان سكيرا ً عربيدا ً، زرع الرعب في شوارع العاصمة. كل ذلك أضر بسمعة القيصر، خاصة ما دار من همس حول العلاقة الحميمة التي جمعت بين راسبوتن والإمبراطورة.

تعاظم نفوذ راسبوتن بفضل رعاية الإمبراطورة وعجز القيصر عن إبعاده وصل الى درجة أنه أصبح يتدخل في تعيين الوزراء، وكانت قصاصة من راسبوتن مكتوبة بخط لا يكاد يُقرأ كفيلة بتسلم أي شخص لوزارة. 




مرت روسيا بفترة أزمات وتقلبات سياسية عاصفة فخلال فترة ستة عشر شهرا ً ابتداء من عام 1915 م تم تغيير أربعة رئيس وزراء، وخمسة وزراء للداخلية، وأربعة وزراء زراعة وثلاثة وزراء حربية. كان إصبع الاتهام على هذه الفوضى يتوجه على شخص واحد، اكتسب أعداء كثر هو راسبوتن. 

[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76184.gif"]
	
[/URL]

اتسمت العلاقة بين راسبوتن والأسرة الإمبراطورية الروسية الأخيرة بالعمق والتقدير الأعمى حد التقديس، فقد قالت عنه الإمبراطورة: "أنا أحب الشعب. ها هو راسبوتن، فعلا ً من الشعب!". بينما اعتقد الإمبراطور أن راسبوتن " رجل طيب، بسيط، روسي متدين!" 

من الناحية الأخرى الايجابية، يقال إن راسبوتن حاول منع اشتراك روسيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى، أو على الأقل تأخير دخولها للحرب متنبأ بأشد العواقب في حالة انغماسها فيها. وأنه كتب مرارا ً رسائل للقيصر بهذا الخصوص، إلا أن محاولاته لم تفلح. بل إن البعض يؤكد أن راسبوتن تنبأ بالثورة وحاول تحذير القيصر وحثه على اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتفاديها، إلا أن نصائحه لم يُعمل بها، وذهبت أدراج الريح مثلها مثل الإمبراطورية نفسها!.

كتب راسبوتن في ديسمبر عام 1916 م رسالة حررها محامي وأرسلت للإمبراطورة، تضمنت ثلاثة احتمالات لنبوءة واحدة

:" أكتب لك وأترك خلفي هذه الرسالة في بطرسبورغ ... أحس بأني سأفارق الحياة قبل الأول من يناير (1917 م) ... إذا قتلني قاتل بسيط وبالأخص إذا كان أخا ً روسيا ً، فيمكنك يا قيصر روسيا أن لا تخاف أي شيء على أولادك، فهم سوف يحكمون روسيا مئات السنين الأخرى .. أما إذا كان قاتلي من الأعيان فالبلد سيدخل في فتنة قاسية...أما إذا كان قاتلي من عائلة رامانوف فلا أحد من عائلتك، لا أحد من أولادك وأقربائك سيبقى على قيد الحياة، لن تمضي سنتان حتى يقتلهم الشعب الروسي...."

أصبح راسبوتن، رمزا ً للتهتك والشر حتى قبل مقتله. تبارى الكتاّب فيما بعد في نسج الخيالات عنه كانعكاس لمفارقات اجتمعت في تاريخ مفصلي، دفع إمبراطورية تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة بنظامها الإقطاعي البالي، للجوء لكاهن أمي من عامة الشعب بعدما فقدت أية قدرة على التغيير والإصلاح.

لم يفلح الكاهن في تغيير مصير الإمبراطورية المحتوم، إلا أنه ما يزال حتى اليوم يعبر عن التوق الإنساني للمعجزة وللنبوءة، يقدم تفسيرا ً يضفي الغموض على عالم يفقد في كل يوم سحر المجهول فيه. 

والجزء الاكثر غرابه فى حياته عند موته


كيف تمّت تفاصيل اغتيال راسبوتين؟

الذين قاموا بالاغتيال هم

الأمير الروسي Félix Youssoupoff
[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76185.gif"]
	
[/URL]

و شارك في المؤامرة و الجريمة بعض مؤيّدي الأمير يوسوبوف .. من بينهم :


- القائد العسكري Vladimir Pourichkevitch
http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/redirect....php?file=181cd44d79%20http://www.alhnuf.com/

- و Duc Dimitri .. أحد أفراد عائلة الامبراطور Nicolas II


- و الطبيب الشخصي للأمير يوسوبوف .. الدكتور Lazovert 
[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76186.gif"]
	
[/URL]

تفاصيل الاغتيال

في التاريخ المحدد للجريمة ..16/12/1916 .. جاء يوسوبوف إلى منزل راسبوتين لمرافقته لمكان الجريمة التي تنتظره .. و كان يوسوبوف يخشى في داخله من تنبؤ راسبوتين بما سيحدث له و من ثمّ رفضه في اللحظة الأخيرة لهذه المقابلة .. .. ولكنّ رغبة راسبوتين بلقاء الزوجة الجميلة كانت أكبر من هواجسه بأي شيء آخر .. و مع ذلك .. تجدر الإشارة إلى ما صرّح به راسبوتين ليوسوبوف آنذاك .. بأنّ أحد المقرّبين إليه .. Protopopov .. كان قد حذّره من الخروج من منزله في نفس تلك الليلة .. مؤكّداً له أنّ ثمة أشخاص يتهيّؤون لاغتياله .. و لكن راسبوتين أجاب قائلاً :
" عبثاً ستكون محاولاتهم .. فلن يفلحون ".

بالرغم من هذا التحذير الذي لم يكن خاطئاً .. أصرّ راسبوتين على الذهاب إلى ذلك الموعد و الارتماء بين أنياب الغدر.

في الساعة الثانية عشر ليلاً .. وصل يوسوبوف إلى منزله برفقة راسبوتين .. و أعلن له أن زوجته تستقبل حالياً بعض الأصدقاء في الطابق العلوي .. و أنه سيتمّ اللقاء بينهما حالما تودّع هؤلاء الأصدقاء ...
و بانتظار لحظة اللقاء .. اقترح يوسوبوف على راسبوتين التصبّر بتذوّق المشروب و الحلويات التي كانت أمامه .. لكنّ راسبوتين رفض في البداية لعدم قابليته للشرب أو الأكل في تلك اللحظات .. و هنا بدأ القلق باجتياح نفس يوسوبوف .. و حاول البحث في داخله عن طريقة لدفع راسبوتين للشرب و الأكل ..

كان الحوار يدور بينهما في مجالات عديدة من الحياة و الذكريات الماجنة .. و اللقاءات المتعددة مع شخصيات مهمة في الامبراطورية الروسية .. و لكن هاجس يوسوبوف الأكبر .. كان ذلك التحذير الذي أخبره به راسبوتين عن مؤامرة اغتياله .. و الذي كان قد تلقاه من صديقه Protopopov ..
و لم يتمكّن يوسوبوف من منع نفسه عن سؤال راسبوتين عن سبب تخوّف و تكهّن ذاك الكاهن بهذا الشيء ..
أجابه راسبوتين بهدوء لا يشوبه أيّ شك .. بأنّه من الطبيعي أن يكرهه البعض و يخطط للتخلص منه .. فهو يعلم أنّ بعض المقرّبين من العائلة الامبراطورية و السلطة الروسية .. لم يستسيغوا أن يكون راسبوتين .. ذاك الفلاح القروي الأمّي الماجن القذر .. من أقرب و أهمّ الشخصيات للامبراطورة و زوجها .. و أن هؤلاء يحمّلونه مسؤولية تدهور الوضع السياسي الروسي خلال الحرب الالمانية الروسية .. و أضاف راسبوتين :
" فلتعلم يا صديقي يوسوبوف .. بأنني لا أخشى هؤلاء الأغبياء .. لأنني محميّ بقدرة إلهية .. و كلّ من تراوده نفسه بإيذائي أو المسّ من وجودي .. سيلقى أقبح العقوبات و سيصاب بأسوأ المحن ".

لم يكن تأثير هذا الكلام على يوسوبوف سوى زيادة حقده على راسبوتين و تثبيت إرادته في التخلص منه اليوم بالتحديد مهما كلفه ذلك.

فجأة .. و دون أن يتوقع يوسوبوف .. طلب منه راسبوتين أن يصبّ له فنجاناً من الشاي الساخن .. و لم ينتظر يوسوبوف أن ينهي راسبوتين طلبه .. حتى كان الشاي أمامه .. مستخدماً بالطبع أحد الفناجين التي كان الطبيب Lazovert قد وضع بها مسبقاً كمية كافية من السم لقتل عشرة رجال خلال دقيقة واحدة.

كم كانتا دهشة و مفاجأة يوسوبوف بعدما مضى أكثر من نصف ساعة على آخر رشفة في فم راسبوتين و هو مازال في تمام قدراته و وعيه و صلابته ..

لم يتردّد يوسوبوف بتشجيع راسبوتين على تذوق بعض الحلويات التي كانت أمامه .. و التي هي الأخرى تحتوي على كمية هائلة من السم .. و لكن راسبوتين أشار ليوسوبوف بأنه يرغب قبل الحلويات بتذوق نبيذ ال ماديرmadère المعتق أمامه .. فكانت هنا فرصة أخرى من السماء قد هبطت على يوسوبوف .. و بالطبع .. سكب له النبيذ في إحدى الكؤوس التي تحتوي مسبقاً أيضاً على سم السيانور .. و بعدما أفرغ راسبوتين الكأس دفعة واحدة في معدته .. كان العرق يتصبب من جبين يوسوبوف لرؤيته أن راسبوتين ما زال بحيويته و نشاطه كما لو لم يتجرّع سوى الماء .. فما كان من يوسوبوف إلاّ أن سكب ذاك النبيذ الفاخر في كأس أخرى تحتوي على السيانور .. و بعد دقائق فقط .. بدأ راسبوتين بإظهار بعض الضيق في التنفس و الكلام .. لكنه طلب تذوق قطعة من الحلوى لإنعاشه بعد هذين الكأسين من النبيذ .. فلم يكن يوسوبوف ينتظر أكثر من ذلك .. لكنّ خوفه و توتره لم يلبثا أن تملّكا به بعد انتهاء راسبوتين من التهام الحلوى و هو مازال يواصل الحديث و يتأمل آلة جيتار متكئة أمامه على مقعد في الصالة .. و إذ به يطلب من يوسوبوف أن يعزف و يغني له أغنية مرحة على ذاك الجيتار ..

لم تكن أعصاب يوسوبوف تساعده على عزف لحن مرح طروب .. و لكن .. و بعد إلحاح من راسبوتين .. بدأ يوسوبوف بأغنية حزينة شجية .. و خلال ذلك .. كانت ملامح راسبوتين تتغير ببطء إلى تشنجات في الوجه و ارتعاش في الجسد .. لكنه ما زال يستمع و يدندن مع الأغنية.

أنهى يوسوبوف عزفه و غناءه .. و كانت الساعة تشير للثانية صباحاً .. و بدأ يفقد صبره و أمله بموت راسبوتين بهذ السمّ القاتل..

لم يبق أمام يوسوبوف سوى اللجوء لآخر حلّ أمامه ..
إطلاق الرصاص على راسبوتين و إنهاء هذه الساعات الطويلة من الانتظار و الخوف ..
و بما أن مسدّسه كان قد تركه في الطابق العلوي مع شركائه .. استأذن من راسبوتين بحجة قلقه على تأخر زوجته في التخلص من ضيوفها .. و صعد للطابق العلوي مرتعباً ليخبر شركاءه الذين بدؤوا بنفاذ الصبر أيضاً .. بأن راسبوتين ما زال على قيد الحياة رغم الكمية الهائلة من السم الذي ملأ به معدته ..

عاد يوسوبوف للصالة التي ينتظر بها راسبوتين .. ليتفاجأ به أمام منبر يتأمل ما عليه من قطع ذهبية و كريستالية زجاجية مصفوفة بعناية و أناقة على المنبر ..
اقترب منه و مسدسه خلف ظهره .. و طلب منه أن يحمل بيده صليباً من الزجاج الكريستالي .. و الذي كان يتوسط تلك المجموعة من القطع الجميلة النادرة .. تناوله راسبوتين بهدوء و خشوع .. و طلب منه يوسوبوف أن يصلي على روحه التي ستغادره الآن .. و بنفس الوقت .. وجّه يوسوبوف طلقة رصاص مباشرة اخترقت صدر راسبوتين باتجاه القلب.

تهاوى جسد راسبوتين على الأرض ترافقه صرخة اخترقت أجواء المنزل ..
سارع شركاء الطابق العلوي لملاقاة يوسوبوف في صالة القبو ..
اقترب الطبيب من الجسد الممدد الملطخ بالدماء ..
و أعلن بصوت مرتجّ مليء بالسعادة .. بأنّ راسبوتين الآن جثة بلا روح.

صعد يوسوبوف و الشركاء للطابق العلوي لاسترداد أنفاسهم و هدوئهم .. و لتحضير الخطوة التالية من المخطط الشنيع ..
و لكن .. ثمة شعور غريب داخل يوسوبوف يدفعه للعودة ثانية للصالة للتأكد من موت راسبوتين .. فيعود ..
كان الجسد الشيطاني ممدداً على الأرض دون حراك ..
اقترب منه يوسوبوف .. و تمعّن بذاك الوجه المشنج الملطخ بالدماء .. و بالرغوة المتسربة من فمه .. و التي أحدثها السمّ الذي تجرّعه قبل ساعات ..

في لحظة تهيؤ يوسوبوف لمغادرة الجسد مطمئناً .. رفرف راسبوتين بعينه اليسرى رفة خفيفة ..
ارتعب يوسوبوف مذهولاً .. و لم يصدق عينيه ..
اقترب بوجهه من وجه راسبوتين للتأكد مما رآه ..
و إذا براسبوتين يفتح عينيه الإثنتين المكتظتين بالغضب و الألم و الحقد ..
و تشبث برقبة يوسوبوف ليقف من جديد على ساقيه كماردٍ مهيّج بالوحشية و العنف اللاطبيعي ..
بقدرة عجيبة .. تمكّن يوسوبوف من تحرير كتفيه من يديّ راسبوتين الحديدية .. دافعاً به إلى الخلف ليسقط ثانية جثة هامدة على الأرض.

توجّه يوسوبوف للطابق العلوي .. صارخاً بصوته المرتعب .. معلناً أن راسبوتين ما زال على قيد الحياة ..
تمكن من الوصول لمكتبه .. حيث وقع نظره على عصاة من الكاوتشوك القاسي المخصصة للقتال في المشاحنات العسكرية .. تناولها بجنون القاتل .. وعادوا جميعهم للصالة التي تخمد فيها جثة راسبوتين.

ياللصاعقة ... لم يكن هناك جثة ..
كانت هناك آثار دماء تتجه نحو الباب المؤدي للخارج .. و الباب مفتوح على مصراعيه .. و جسدٌ يترنّح نحو باب الحديقة في ظلام لا يشيبه سوى بياض الثلج في الحديقة ..

سارع Pourichkevitch باللحاق براسبوتين و أطلق عليه رصاصتين ..
الآولى اخترقت رقبته
و الأخرى تمكّنت في رأسه
سقط ككومة قش على الثلج المتراكم على الأرض
و كان الآخرون قد لحقوا به أيضاً و الجنون يقود خطاهم جميعاً.

تمّ نقل جثة راسبوتين لداخل المنزل ريثما تتم التحضيرات للتخلص منها بأسرع وقت ..
غلّفوه بغطاء سميك بعد أن أوثقوا يديه و رجليه ..
و بينما يوسوبوف يتأمل مذهولاً جثة المارد الذي قاوم الموت بقدرة غير بشرية ..
و إذ به ينتابه نوع من الجنون المدفوع بالحقد و الكراهية و النقمة على هذا الشيطان ..
فانهار عليه ضرباً بالعصاة الكاوتشوكية التي كان قد أخذها من مكتبه
تتالت الضربات بعنف و وحشية لا مثيل لهما
حتى فقد يوسوبوف وعيه من الإرهاق و التشنج و الغيظ
و عندما عاد لوعيه ..
اقترح عليه شركاءه بتغيير الخطوة الأخيرة للتخلص من الجثة بأسرع ما كانوا قد خططوا له في البداية .. و ذلك بإلقائها مباشرة في النهر الذي اتفقوا عليه .. و الانتهاء من هذا العبء الذي بدأ يزعزع أعصابهم جميعاً ..
وافق يوسوبوف على الاقتراح .. و تمّت الخطوة الأخيرة بإلقاء جثة راسبوتين في نهر Neva.

[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76187.gif"]
	
[/URL]

و هكذا ....
كانت نهاية راسبوتين نهاية من الصعب أن يصدّقها العقل
و لكنّها انتهت كما تنبّأها راسبوتين بقوله :

" سأموت موتاً شنيعاً بعد عذابٍ شديد ..
و بعد موتي .. لن يكون لجسدي الراحة
و ستتجرّدين يا Alexandra من الملكية على روسيا
و أنتَ و إبنك ستُغتالون .. و كذلك كلّ العائلة الملكية
سيعبر روسيا بعد ذلك طوفان رهيب
و ستقع بين يديّ الشيطان ".

- مات راسبوتين موتاً شنيعاً بتاريخ 16/12/1916
- جُرّدت الملكة Alexandra و عائلتها من الحكم الملكي بتاريخ 15/03/1917
- تمّ اغتيال العائلة الملكية بأكملها بتاريخ 16/07/1917
- اندلعت الثورة الروسية بأشدّ عناصرها بقيادة "لينين" .. و كان ذلك أوّل منعطف أساسي في تاريخ المملكة الروسية.

تجدر الإشارة أخيراً .. إلى أنّ التشريح الطبي لجثة راسبوتين بعد العثور عليها في اليوم الثالث من اغتياله .. أثبت و أكّدَ بأنه لم يمت من السم و لا من الطلقات الثلاث التي اخترقت قلبه و نخاعه و عنقه .. و إنما غرقاً في مياه النهر الجليدية.
​


----------



## gtx (3 يناير 2010)

راسبوتين كاهن الشيطان​ 
من اهم الاسباب التى جعلتنى اقدم هذه الشخصيه فى مقدمة موضوعى هو اهتمام البعض 
بهذا الرجل ويكون هذا الاهتمام بسبب حبهم له او انهم متصورين انه كان شخصية تاريخية 
بالرغم من كرهى انا لهذه الشخصية الااننى مرغم على تقديمها لانه من اكثر من فى العصر الحديث التى تحول الحديث عنهم الى اسطورة
نبدا
راسبوتين (غريغوري راسبوتين)​ 
[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76183.gif"]
	
[/URL]​ 
شخصية روسية أثارت الكثير من الجدل، ولعبت أدوارا ً هامة في الحياة السياسية لآخر قياصرة سلالة رامانوف، نيقولاي الثاني. ​ 
ولد راسبوتن، ولقبه الحقيقي "نوفيخ"، في 29 يوليو عام 1871 م بقرية في سيبيريا تدعى بوكروفسكي.​ 
لم يعرف عن حياة راسبوتن المبكرة إلا القليل نظرا ً لبعد مسقط رأسه عن المناطق الحضرية وانعزاله وصعوبة الوصول إليه، لذا فان ما حفظ عن حياته في مسقط رأسه عبارة عن شذرات قليلة جاء معظمها على لسانه هو نفسه.​ 
يعتقد بعض الباحثين أن راسبوتن كان كاهنا ً، بينما يرى البعض الآخر بأنه ليس إلا ممثلا ً بارعا ً أتقن دور الكهانة وأقنع الكثيرين بأنه قديس مختار.​ 
عاش في شبابه المبكر زائرا ً للكنائس والأماكن المقدسة ماشيا ً على قدميه، حسب زعمه، ووصل في تجواله الى اليونان وبيت المقدس.​ 


بعد هذه الزيارات الدينية اعتبر نفسه قديسا ً مختارا ً وأعلن عن ذلك مؤكدا ً امتلاكه لقدرات خارقة تجلب الشفاء. انتشرت الشائعات عن هذا الكاهن في أنحاء روسيا، فسعى الناس إليه من أقاصي البلاد طلبا ً للبركة وللعلاج من مختلف الأمراض .​ 
لم يدخل راسبوتن أية مدرسة، وكان أميا ً ولا علم له بالتطبيب، إلا أنه لعب دوره بشكل متقن، وبالفعل استطاع أن يساعد من لجأ إليه، وكان موهوبا ً في القدرة على تهدئة المتوترين وإعطاء الأمل لمن كان يائسا ً.
وصل راسبوتن الى عاصمة الإمبراطورية الروسية عام 1905 م، في وقت مناسب، إذ أن الكنيسة كانت في حاجة لأناس يثق بهم الشعب، وكان راسبوتن أفضل من يؤدي هذا الدور، بمظهره الفلاحي وبلهجته البسيطة وأعصابه المتينة وتأثيره الساحر. إلا أن أعداء راسبوتن قالوا إنه يستعمل الدين كستارة لأهدافه الخاصة ولروحه المتعطشة للمال وللسلطة وللنساء.​ 
دعي راسبوتن للبلاط الإمبراطوري في عام 1907 م، أثناء إحدى نوبات مرض ولى العهد ألكسي. اشتداد حالة الطفل المرضية أجبرت العائلة الإمبراطورية على اللجوء لخدمات راسبوتن، الأمر الذي حاولت تفاديه خوفا ً من انتشار خبر المرض الوراثي وحدوث اضطرابات نتيجة لذلك.​ 
هذه الدعوة كانت حدثا ً هاما ً وفر أرضا ً خصبة لنشاط راسبوتن وأثرت مضاعفاته على مصيره وعلى مصير الإمبراطورية كلها، فقد وثقت به الإمبراطورة وبقدراته الخارقة ثقة عمياء، وحاولت إقناع زوجها بذلك. كانت الإمبراطورة( المريضة هي وإبنها) مقتنعة بأن المعجزة وحدها كفيلة بإنقاذ ابنها، وراسبوتن استغل هذا الشعور بأن أقنعها بأن حياة وحيدها مرهونة بقربه من القيصر ووجوده في القصر.​ 
الإمبراطورة كانت جاهزة للإيمان بأي شيء، لذلك لم ينجح راسبوتن بإقناعها بضرورته لإنقاذ ولي العهد فقط، بل إن الإمبراطورة أكثر من ذلك كانت تؤمن بأنه مخلص روسيا من أزماتها المستعصية، وأنه مبعوث إلهي لهذه المهمة. ​ 
لم يرحب القيصر نيقولاي الثاني بتواجد راسبوتن الدائم بالقصر نظرا ً للإشاعات التي راجت عن سلوكه الشائن وغير اللائق، بالإضافة الى ما قيل عن استغلاله لنفوذ الإمبراطورة، في تقاضي رشاوى نقدية وعينية مقابل تقديم خدمات إدارية. كما قيل إنه كان سكيرا ً عربيدا ً، زرع الرعب في شوارع العاصمة. كل ذلك أضر بسمعة القيصر، خاصة ما دار من همس حول العلاقة الحميمة التي جمعت بين راسبوتن والإمبراطورة.​ 
تعاظم نفوذ راسبوتن بفضل رعاية الإمبراطورة وعجز القيصر عن إبعاده وصل الى درجة أنه أصبح يتدخل في تعيين الوزراء، وكانت قصاصة من راسبوتن مكتوبة بخط لا يكاد يُقرأ كفيلة بتسلم أي شخص لوزارة. ​ 



مرت روسيا بفترة أزمات وتقلبات سياسية عاصفة فخلال فترة ستة عشر شهرا ً ابتداء من عام 1915 م تم تغيير أربعة رئيس وزراء، وخمسة وزراء للداخلية، وأربعة وزراء زراعة وثلاثة وزراء حربية. كان إصبع الاتهام على هذه الفوضى يتوجه على شخص واحد، اكتسب أعداء كثر هو راسبوتن. ​ 
[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76184.gif"]
	
[/URL]​ 
اتسمت العلاقة بين راسبوتن والأسرة الإمبراطورية الروسية الأخيرة بالعمق والتقدير الأعمى حد التقديس، فقد قالت عنه الإمبراطورة: "أنا أحب الشعب. ها هو راسبوتن، فعلا ً من الشعب!". بينما اعتقد الإمبراطور أن راسبوتن " رجل طيب، بسيط، روسي متدين!" ​ 
من الناحية الأخرى الايجابية، يقال إن راسبوتن حاول منع اشتراك روسيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى، أو على الأقل تأخير دخولها للحرب متنبأ بأشد العواقب في حالة انغماسها فيها. وأنه كتب مرارا ً رسائل للقيصر بهذا الخصوص، إلا أن محاولاته لم تفلح. بل إن البعض يؤكد أن راسبوتن تنبأ بالثورة وحاول تحذير القيصر وحثه على اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتفاديها، إلا أن نصائحه لم يُعمل بها، وذهبت أدراج الريح مثلها مثل الإمبراطورية نفسها!.​ 
كتب راسبوتن في ديسمبر عام 1916 م رسالة حررها محامي وأرسلت للإمبراطورة، تضمنت ثلاثة احتمالات لنبوءة واحدة​ 
:" أكتب لك وأترك خلفي هذه الرسالة في بطرسبورغ ... أحس بأني سأفارق الحياة قبل الأول من يناير (1917 م) ... إذا قتلني قاتل بسيط وبالأخص إذا كان أخا ً روسيا ً، فيمكنك يا قيصر روسيا أن لا تخاف أي شيء على أولادك، فهم سوف يحكمون روسيا مئات السنين الأخرى .. أما إذا كان قاتلي من الأعيان فالبلد سيدخل في فتنة قاسية...أما إذا كان قاتلي من عائلة رامانوف فلا أحد من عائلتك، لا أحد من أولادك وأقربائك سيبقى على قيد الحياة، لن تمضي سنتان حتى يقتلهم الشعب الروسي...."​ 
أصبح راسبوتن، رمزا ً للتهتك والشر حتى قبل مقتله. تبارى الكتاّب فيما بعد في نسج الخيالات عنه كانعكاس لمفارقات اجتمعت في تاريخ مفصلي، دفع إمبراطورية تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة بنظامها الإقطاعي البالي، للجوء لكاهن أمي من عامة الشعب بعدما فقدت أية قدرة على التغيير والإصلاح.​ 
لم يفلح الكاهن في تغيير مصير الإمبراطورية المحتوم، إلا أنه ما يزال حتى اليوم يعبر عن التوق الإنساني للمعجزة وللنبوءة، يقدم تفسيرا ً يضفي الغموض على عالم يفقد في كل يوم سحر المجهول فيه. ​ 
والجزء الاكثر غرابه فى حياته عند موته​ 

كيف تمّت تفاصيل اغتيال راسبوتين؟​ 
الذين قاموا بالاغتيال هم​ 
الأمير الروسي Félix Youssoupoff
[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76185.gif"]
	
[/URL]​ 
و شارك في المؤامرة و الجريمة بعض مؤيّدي الأمير يوسوبوف .. من بينهم :​ 

- القائد العسكري Vladimir Pourichkevitch​ 

- و Duc Dimitri .. أحد أفراد عائلة الامبراطور Nicolas II​ 

- و الطبيب الشخصي للأمير يوسوبوف .. الدكتور Lazovert 
[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76186.gif"]
	
[/URL]​ 
تفاصيل الاغتيال​ 
في التاريخ المحدد للجريمة ..16/12/1916 .. جاء يوسوبوف إلى منزل راسبوتين لمرافقته لمكان الجريمة التي تنتظره .. و كان يوسوبوف يخشى في داخله من تنبؤ راسبوتين بما سيحدث له و من ثمّ رفضه في اللحظة الأخيرة لهذه المقابلة .. .. ولكنّ رغبة راسبوتين بلقاء الزوجة الجميلة كانت أكبر من هواجسه بأي شيء آخر .. و مع ذلك .. تجدر الإشارة إلى ما صرّح به راسبوتين ليوسوبوف آنذاك .. بأنّ أحد المقرّبين إليه .. Protopopov .. كان قد حذّره من الخروج من منزله في نفس تلك الليلة .. مؤكّداً له أنّ ثمة أشخاص يتهيّؤون لاغتياله .. و لكن راسبوتين أجاب قائلاً :
" عبثاً ستكون محاولاتهم .. فلن يفلحون ".​ 
بالرغم من هذا التحذير الذي لم يكن خاطئاً .. أصرّ راسبوتين على الذهاب إلى ذلك الموعد و الارتماء بين أنياب الغدر.​ 
في الساعة الثانية عشر ليلاً .. وصل يوسوبوف إلى منزله برفقة راسبوتين .. و أعلن له أن زوجته تستقبل حالياً بعض الأصدقاء في الطابق العلوي .. و أنه سيتمّ اللقاء بينهما حالما تودّع هؤلاء الأصدقاء ...
و بانتظار لحظة اللقاء .. اقترح يوسوبوف على راسبوتين التصبّر بتذوّق المشروب و الحلويات التي كانت أمامه .. لكنّ راسبوتين رفض في البداية لعدم قابليته للشرب أو الأكل في تلك اللحظات .. و هنا بدأ القلق باجتياح نفس يوسوبوف .. و حاول البحث في داخله عن طريقة لدفع راسبوتين للشرب و الأكل ..​ 
كان الحوار يدور بينهما في مجالات عديدة من الحياة و الذكريات الماجنة .. و اللقاءات المتعددة مع شخصيات مهمة في الامبراطورية الروسية .. و لكن هاجس يوسوبوف الأكبر .. كان ذلك التحذير الذي أخبره به راسبوتين عن مؤامرة اغتياله .. و الذي كان قد تلقاه من صديقه Protopopov ..
و لم يتمكّن يوسوبوف من منع نفسه عن سؤال راسبوتين عن سبب تخوّف و تكهّن ذاك الكاهن بهذا الشيء ..
أجابه راسبوتين بهدوء لا يشوبه أيّ شك .. بأنّه من الطبيعي أن يكرهه البعض و يخطط للتخلص منه .. فهو يعلم أنّ بعض المقرّبين من العائلة الامبراطورية و السلطة الروسية .. لم يستسيغوا أن يكون راسبوتين .. ذاك الفلاح القروي الأمّي الماجن القذر .. من أقرب و أهمّ الشخصيات للامبراطورة و زوجها .. و أن هؤلاء يحمّلونه مسؤولية تدهور الوضع السياسي الروسي خلال الحرب الالمانية الروسية .. و أضاف راسبوتين :
" فلتعلم يا صديقي يوسوبوف .. بأنني لا أخشى هؤلاء الأغبياء .. لأنني محميّ بقدرة إلهية .. و كلّ من تراوده نفسه بإيذائي أو المسّ من وجودي .. سيلقى أقبح العقوبات و سيصاب بأسوأ المحن ".​ 
لم يكن تأثير هذا الكلام على يوسوبوف سوى زيادة حقده على راسبوتين و تثبيت إرادته في التخلص منه اليوم بالتحديد مهما كلفه ذلك.​ 
فجأة .. و دون أن يتوقع يوسوبوف .. طلب منه راسبوتين أن يصبّ له فنجاناً من الشاي الساخن .. و لم ينتظر يوسوبوف أن ينهي راسبوتين طلبه .. حتى كان الشاي أمامه .. مستخدماً بالطبع أحد الفناجين التي كان الطبيب Lazovert قد وضع بها مسبقاً كمية كافية من السم لقتل عشرة رجال خلال دقيقة واحدة.​ 
كم كانتا دهشة و مفاجأة يوسوبوف بعدما مضى أكثر من نصف ساعة على آخر رشفة في فم راسبوتين و هو مازال في تمام قدراته و وعيه و صلابته ..​ 
لم يتردّد يوسوبوف بتشجيع راسبوتين على تذوق بعض الحلويات التي كانت أمامه .. و التي هي الأخرى تحتوي على كمية هائلة من السم .. و لكن راسبوتين أشار ليوسوبوف بأنه يرغب قبل الحلويات بتذوق نبيذ ال ماديرmadère المعتق أمامه .. فكانت هنا فرصة أخرى من السماء قد هبطت على يوسوبوف .. و بالطبع .. سكب له النبيذ في إحدى الكؤوس التي تحتوي مسبقاً أيضاً على سم السيانور .. و بعدما أفرغ راسبوتين الكأس دفعة واحدة في معدته .. كان العرق يتصبب من جبين يوسوبوف لرؤيته أن راسبوتين ما زال بحيويته و نشاطه كما لو لم يتجرّع سوى الماء .. فما كان من يوسوبوف إلاّ أن سكب ذاك النبيذ الفاخر في كأس أخرى تحتوي على السيانور .. و بعد دقائق فقط .. بدأ راسبوتين بإظهار بعض الضيق في التنفس و الكلام .. لكنه طلب تذوق قطعة من الحلوى لإنعاشه بعد هذين الكأسين من النبيذ .. فلم يكن يوسوبوف ينتظر أكثر من ذلك .. لكنّ خوفه و توتره لم يلبثا أن تملّكا به بعد انتهاء راسبوتين من التهام الحلوى و هو مازال يواصل الحديث و يتأمل آلة جيتار متكئة أمامه على مقعد في الصالة .. و إذ به يطلب من يوسوبوف أن يعزف و يغني له أغنية مرحة على ذاك الجيتار ..​ 
لم تكن أعصاب يوسوبوف تساعده على عزف لحن مرح طروب .. و لكن .. و بعد إلحاح من راسبوتين .. بدأ يوسوبوف بأغنية حزينة شجية .. و خلال ذلك .. كانت ملامح راسبوتين تتغير ببطء إلى تشنجات في الوجه و ارتعاش في الجسد .. لكنه ما زال يستمع و يدندن مع الأغنية.​ 
أنهى يوسوبوف عزفه و غناءه .. و كانت الساعة تشير للثانية صباحاً .. و بدأ يفقد صبره و أمله بموت راسبوتين بهذ السمّ القاتل..​ 
لم يبق أمام يوسوبوف سوى اللجوء لآخر حلّ أمامه ..
إطلاق الرصاص على راسبوتين و إنهاء هذه الساعات الطويلة من الانتظار و الخوف ..
و بما أن مسدّسه كان قد تركه في الطابق العلوي مع شركائه .. استأذن من راسبوتين بحجة قلقه على تأخر زوجته في التخلص من ضيوفها .. و صعد للطابق العلوي مرتعباً ليخبر شركاءه الذين بدؤوا بنفاذ الصبر أيضاً .. بأن راسبوتين ما زال على قيد الحياة رغم الكمية الهائلة من السم الذي ملأ به معدته ..​ 
عاد يوسوبوف للصالة التي ينتظر بها راسبوتين .. ليتفاجأ به أمام منبر يتأمل ما عليه من قطع ذهبية و كريستالية زجاجية مصفوفة بعناية و أناقة على المنبر ..
اقترب منه و مسدسه خلف ظهره .. و طلب منه أن يحمل بيده صليباً من الزجاج الكريستالي .. و الذي كان يتوسط تلك المجموعة من القطع الجميلة النادرة .. تناوله راسبوتين بهدوء و خشوع .. و طلب منه يوسوبوف أن يصلي على روحه التي ستغادره الآن .. و بنفس الوقت .. وجّه يوسوبوف طلقة رصاص مباشرة اخترقت صدر راسبوتين باتجاه القلب.​ 
تهاوى جسد راسبوتين على الأرض ترافقه صرخة اخترقت أجواء المنزل ..
سارع شركاء الطابق العلوي لملاقاة يوسوبوف في صالة القبو ..
اقترب الطبيب من الجسد الممدد الملطخ بالدماء ..
و أعلن بصوت مرتجّ مليء بالسعادة .. بأنّ راسبوتين الآن جثة بلا روح.​ 
صعد يوسوبوف و الشركاء للطابق العلوي لاسترداد أنفاسهم و هدوئهم .. و لتحضير الخطوة التالية من المخطط الشنيع ..
و لكن .. ثمة شعور غريب داخل يوسوبوف يدفعه للعودة ثانية للصالة للتأكد من موت راسبوتين .. فيعود ..
كان الجسد الشيطاني ممدداً على الأرض دون حراك ..
اقترب منه يوسوبوف .. و تمعّن بذاك الوجه المشنج الملطخ بالدماء .. و بالرغوة المتسربة من فمه .. و التي أحدثها السمّ الذي تجرّعه قبل ساعات ..​ 
في لحظة تهيؤ يوسوبوف لمغادرة الجسد مطمئناً .. رفرف راسبوتين بعينه اليسرى رفة خفيفة ..
ارتعب يوسوبوف مذهولاً .. و لم يصدق عينيه ..
اقترب بوجهه من وجه راسبوتين للتأكد مما رآه ..
و إذا براسبوتين يفتح عينيه الإثنتين المكتظتين بالغضب و الألم و الحقد ..
و تشبث برقبة يوسوبوف ليقف من جديد على ساقيه كماردٍ مهيّج بالوحشية و العنف اللاطبيعي ..
بقدرة عجيبة .. تمكّن يوسوبوف من تحرير كتفيه من يديّ راسبوتين الحديدية .. دافعاً به إلى الخلف ليسقط ثانية جثة هامدة على الأرض.​ 
توجّه يوسوبوف للطابق العلوي .. صارخاً بصوته المرتعب .. معلناً أن راسبوتين ما زال على قيد الحياة ..
تمكن من الوصول لمكتبه .. حيث وقع نظره على عصاة من الكاوتشوك القاسي المخصصة للقتال في المشاحنات العسكرية .. تناولها بجنون القاتل .. وعادوا جميعهم للصالة التي تخمد فيها جثة راسبوتين.​ 
ياللصاعقة ... لم يكن هناك جثة ..
كانت هناك آثار دماء تتجه نحو الباب المؤدي للخارج .. و الباب مفتوح على مصراعيه .. و جسدٌ يترنّح نحو باب الحديقة في ظلام لا يشيبه سوى بياض الثلج في الحديقة ..​ 
سارع Pourichkevitch باللحاق براسبوتين و أطلق عليه رصاصتين ..
الآولى اخترقت رقبته
و الأخرى تمكّنت في رأسه
سقط ككومة قش على الثلج المتراكم على الأرض
و كان الآخرون قد لحقوا به أيضاً و الجنون يقود خطاهم جميعاً.​ 
تمّ نقل جثة راسبوتين لداخل المنزل ريثما تتم التحضيرات للتخلص منها بأسرع وقت ..
غلّفوه بغطاء سميك بعد أن أوثقوا يديه و رجليه ..
و بينما يوسوبوف يتأمل مذهولاً جثة المارد الذي قاوم الموت بقدرة غير بشرية ..
و إذ به ينتابه نوع من الجنون المدفوع بالحقد و الكراهية و النقمة على هذا الشيطان ..
فانهار عليه ضرباً بالعصاة الكاوتشوكية التي كان قد أخذها من مكتبه
تتالت الضربات بعنف و وحشية لا مثيل لهما
حتى فقد يوسوبوف وعيه من الإرهاق و التشنج و الغيظ
و عندما عاد لوعيه ..
اقترح عليه شركاءه بتغيير الخطوة الأخيرة للتخلص من الجثة بأسرع ما كانوا قد خططوا له في البداية .. و ذلك بإلقائها مباشرة في النهر الذي اتفقوا عليه .. و الانتهاء من هذا العبء الذي بدأ يزعزع أعصابهم جميعاً ..
وافق يوسوبوف على الاقتراح .. و تمّت الخطوة الأخيرة بإلقاء جثة راسبوتين في نهر Neva.​ 
[URL="http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/76187.gif"]
	
[/URL]​ 
و هكذا ....
كانت نهاية راسبوتين نهاية من الصعب أن يصدّقها العقل
و لكنّها انتهت كما تنبّأها راسبوتين بقوله :​ 
" سأموت موتاً شنيعاً بعد عذابٍ شديد ..
و بعد موتي .. لن يكون لجسدي الراحة
و ستتجرّدين يا Alexandra من الملكية على روسيا
و أنتَ و إبنك ستُغتالون .. و كذلك كلّ العائلة الملكية
سيعبر روسيا بعد ذلك طوفان رهيب
و ستقع بين يديّ الشيطان ".​ 
- مات راسبوتين موتاً شنيعاً بتاريخ 16/12/1916
- جُرّدت الملكة Alexandra و عائلتها من الحكم الملكي بتاريخ 15/03/1917
- تمّ اغتيال العائلة الملكية بأكملها بتاريخ 16/07/1917
- اندلعت الثورة الروسية بأشدّ عناصرها بقيادة "لينين" .. و كان ذلك أوّل منعطف أساسي في تاريخ المملكة الروسية.​ 
تجدر الإشارة أخيراً .. إلى أنّ التشريح الطبي لجثة راسبوتين بعد العثور عليها في اليوم الثالث من اغتياله .. أثبت و أكّدَ بأنه لم يمت من السم و لا من الطلقات الثلاث التي اخترقت قلبه و نخاعه و عنقه .. و إنما غرقاً في مياه النهر الجليدية.​


----------



## gtx (3 يناير 2010)

اكيليس ( اسم لن يموت ) او اخيليس 
حب + مبدا + هدف = اسم لن يموت

من هو اكيليس ؟
وما هو هدفه ؟
وما هى قصته ؟


اكيليس هو يعتبر احد اعظم قادة الاغريق في حصار طرواده اسمه اخيل اختصار لإسم ( اخيليس ) وامه تدعى ( ثيتس ) و اباه الملك ( ميرميدون ) 


وحكاية اكيليس او اخيليس وصلت الينا عن طريق كتب هوميروس الحكيم
عن حصار مدينه طروادة التى تقع الان فى دوله تركيا بالقرب من الشاطى الغربى لها





اما عن الروايه فهى منها جزء اسطورى خيالى ولكنه تعظيم للمبدأ بوجه عام
وتصوير للابطال او صورة البطوله بانها خالده لن تموت ابدا

وعلي حسب الاسطورة الإغريقية و لتصبح خالداً لا تموت ( استغفر الله ) كان يجب ان تغطس في نهر الحياة عند ولادتك اذا اردت ان لا تصيبك الحراب و السيوف و السهام وعندما غطسته امه بنهر الحياة وهو طفل امسكته من كعب قدمه وغطسته في مياه نهر ويقال وتر اخيل و عرفت هذه المنطة اسفل كعب القدم نسبتا اليه
ويقال انها كانت نقطة ضعفه الوحيده 





و كان هذا المكان الوحيد في جسده الذي لم يلمسه ماء نهر الحياة واصبح نقطة ضعفه بعدها قال احد الكهنه لوالدته ان اخيل ( اخيليس ) سيقتل سيموت في معركة طرواده!!



معركة طروادة

قام والداه بإرساله سراً لى جزيره ( سيكاروس ) والبسوه ملابس فتاة ليعيش مع بنات ملك الجزيره وبعد مده من الزمان قامت الحرب بين الاغريق وطرواده و فشل الاغريق فشل ذريع في تحقيق الانتصار علي طرواده و قال كاهن انه تنبأ ان اخيل ( اخيليس ) هو من سيجلب النصر للإغريق ضد طرواده المحاصره فبحثو عنه الا ان وجدوه واقنعوه بالمشاركه بمعركتهم و ان يخوض معهم الحرب و ستطاع اخيل ( اخيليس ) ان يحقق الانتصارات علي جيش طرواده ولكن بعد احدى المعارك استطاع ( اجمامون ) احد ابرز قادة جيش طرواده ان يأسر ابنة ملك الإغريق ( كريسيس ) ورفض ان يعيدها لوالدها واختلف معه اخيل وقرر اعتزال الحرب تماماً بعدها مني الاغريق بعدد من الهزائم المخزيه لعدم وجود القائد الفذ و المحارب الاسطوري التي تأبي الرماح و السهام ان تصيب جسده الذي غطس بمياه نهر الحياة اخيل ( اخيليس ) عندما رأي احد اصدقاء اخيل ( اخيليس ) المقرب منه ( باتركلس ) هزائم الاغريق حاول ان يقنع اخيل ( اخيليس ) الى المشاركة في الحرب لكنه رفض ذلك رفضاً قطاعاً فلم يجد ( باتركلس ) خيار امامه الا انه ان يطلب من اخيل ان يعيره درعه وخيله ليبث الرعب بنفوس الاعداء لانهم يعرفون درعه وخيله وسيفه فوافق اخيل علي مضض وفي اثناء المعركة قتل ( هيكتور ) ابن ملك طرواده ( بارتكيلس ) ظنا انه قتل اخيل نفسه ولما علم اخيل ان صديقه العزيز قتل علي يد هكتور قرر قتله للإنتقام من ( هيكتور ) وبالفعل





قتل اخيل ( اخيليس ) ( هيكتور )

الا ان الامير ( باريس ) الجبان <<^ او البعيد عن الفروسية ^" تأثرت بالقصه و هو شقيق ( هيكتور ) صوب سهمه نحو كعب او وتر اخيل واصابه في كعبه او وترة هناك اختلاف فسقط اخيل ( اخيليس ) هذا الاسطورة ارضا واستطاع ( باريس ) ان يقتل ويقضي عليه تمام ( اخيليس ) و السبب كما تقول الاسطورة ان كعبه الذي لم تلمسه مياة نهر الحياة و مات و للعلم دائما يستخدم لفظ كعب اخيل اشارة لنقطة ضعف وليقضي علي اسطورة اخيل ( اخيليس )








باريس يقتل اكليس

وانتهت بذلك قصة هذا البطل الاسطورى ولكن بعد ان قدم لنا مبدا مهم جدا
وهو ان تفعل ماتحب حتى وان سوف تقتل من اجله 

ولكن بعد ذلك استطاع اليونانيون اختراق مدينة طروادة الحصينة عن طريق اشهر خدعة حربية فى هذا الوقت وهى 

حصان طروادة








بعد ان استطاع اليواننيون خداع الطرواديون بان ارسلو لهم هذا الهدية
وكان بداخلها اشهر المحاربين اليونانين فى ذلك الوقت ومن بينهم اخليس 
(حدثت فى حياته) فقد كان من ضمن الذين ياختبئون داخل الحصان الخشبى الكبير
وبعدها فى المساء استطاعوا ان يقتلو حراس المدينه واخترق الجيش اليونانى المدينه بعد حصار دام اكثر من عشر سنوات لمدينة طروادة​


----------



## gtx (3 يناير 2010)

بطل اسطورى // سفاح
هتلر بين هذا وذاك





مقدمة عن هتلر
رجل فى قتل 102 مليون شخص
رجل كان هدفه الاول إبادة اليهود جميعا
قيل عنه انه اكثر زعيم قادر على تحريك عزيمة شعبه وانه اعظم خطيب سياسى فى تاريخ البشريه كما جاء فى كتاب "الخالدون مائه"



هتلر هل تتقف معه ؟؟
هل تراه بطلا ؟؟
هل هو انسان معقد ؟؟





تعال اعرف قصته فى السطور التاليه وهى ملخص من كتابين 

هما كفاحى وهو من تاليف ادولق هتلر 
وكتاب الخالدون مائه 

حياته

عندما يتحدث "هتلر" عن طفولته قد نتصور أنها كانت طفولة مليئة بالأحداث، وأنه من أسرة سياسية أو على الأقل لها اهتمام ما بالأنشطة السياسية، لكن على العكس تماما ف"هتلر" ولد عام 1890 في مدينة "برونو" وهي مدينة صغيرة على الحدود الفاصلة بين ألمانيا والنمسا.

وقد ولد لأب يعمل كموظف جمركي لا يهتم بشيء سوى وظيفته وحتى بعد أن تقاعد كرّس وقته لزراعة أرض يملكها.

وقد رفض "هتلر" منذ البداية أن يكون مجرد نسخة من والده وأن يكون موظفا مثله، وبرر ذلك بأن طموحه أعلى من أن يوقفه عند الوظيفة.

وقد اهتم "هتلر" منذ طفولته بالقراءة وخاصة.. التاريخ والمجلات المصورة، وجعله هذا يطلع على تاريخ الجيش البروسي وحروبه مع فرنسا عام 1870، وكما جعله يتساءل عن سبب امتناع ألمان النمسا عن المشاركة في تلك الحرب خاصة مع الانتصارات التي حققها الجيش الألماني، الأمر الذي جعله يضع أمام عينيه أن اتحاد ألمانيا والنمسا مرة أخرى، لابد وأن يكون على رأس الأهداف التي لابد أن يعمل من أجلها كل ألماني.

سنوات الامتحان القاسي

توفي والد "هتلر" وهو في الثالثة عشرة من عمره ثم لحقت به والدته بعد عامين وهكذا وجد "هتلر" نفسه وحيدا وهو لا يزال في الخامسة عشرة من عمره، ووجد نفسه مضطرا للعمل إلى جوار دراسته في كلية الفنون الجميلة قسم هندسة.

عاش "هتلر" ما يقرب من خمس سنوات من حياته في مدينة "فيانا" ورغم أنه يعتبرها أشقى أيام حياته حيث اضطر إلى العمل في وظائف متواضعة "كمعاون بناء ودهان"، إلا أنه يرى أنها شكّلت تفكيره وحياته فيما بعد؛ حيث تنبه لخطرين من وجهة نظره على الشعب الألماني هما الماركسية واليهودية.

كما قد روّعه في تلك المدينة انخفاض مستوى دخل الشعب المادي وأيضا الأخلاقي؛ حيث لاحظ انعدام الشعور بالواجب في أوساط العمال والصناع؛ وذلك لأن رب البيت يهتم فقط بتحصيل الكفاف -بمعنى توفير أقل قدر من الحتياجات الأساسية- وعلى هذا الأساس لا يهتم بالتربية البيتية، وقد أدى هذا من وجهة نظر "هتلر" إلى عدم انتماء الأبناء للآباء وبالتالي عدم انتماء العائلة للدولة.

وبناءا على هذا وضع "هتلر" في اعتباره أن تحويل الشعب إلى أمة خلاّقة يفترض قيام وسط اجتماعي سليم يعمل على تنشئة المواطن تنشئة وطنية.

الحزب الاشتراكي الديمقراطي واليهود

في عام 1909 يقول "هتلر" إنه قد طرأ على وضعه بعض التحسن فلم يبقَ معاون بناء، بل صار يعمل لحسابه الخاص كرسام هندسي، وفي أوقات فراغه اهتم أشد الاهتمام بدراسة الوضع السياسي في البلاد وتأثير التيارات الفكرية والعقائدية على الدولة النمساوية المهددة بالانهيار من وجهة نظره.

ويقول "هتلر" إنه لم يكن لديه قبل أن يدرس الحركة الاشتراكية الديمقراطية سوى فكرة غامضة عن هذه الحركة ومنشئها وأهدافها وأساليبها. وقد كان يتعاطف مع هذه الحركة لكفاحها في سبيل الدستور والتصويت العام؛ لأنه كان مؤمنا أن هذين الأمرين سيضعفان نظام "أسرة هابسبورج" الحاكم للنمسا والذي يحاول خنق النزعة الجرمانية في صدور عشرة ملايين من رعايا النمسا.

لكنه سريعا ما غيّر رأيه في تلك الحركة ووجد أنها ضد الوطن وضد الأمة وضد الشرائع وضد الدين؛ فهي من صنع الطبقات الرأسمالية وأداة البرجوازية لاستغلال الطبقة الكادحة، ووسيلة لتخدير الشعب وإضعافه ليتسنى لمستغلي جهوده أن يستعبدوه للنهاية.

يقول "هتلر" إنه بعد دراسته للحركة الاشتراكية الديمقراطية وجد صلة وثيقة بينها وبين المبادئ التي يروج لها اليهود وأدرك مع الأيام أن الأهداف البعيدة للحركة الاشتراكية الديمقراطية هي نفسها الأهداف التي لليهود كشعب ولليهودية كدين وللصهيونية كحركة سياسية قومية.

وينفي "هتلر" عن نفسه شبهة التعصب ضد اليهود في البداية حيث كان يرى أنهم مواطنون لهم مثل ما للألمان وعليهم ما عليهم، وكان يلوم الصحف الصغرى التي تهاجم اليهودية ويعتبرها أعداء للسامية، في حين كان مهتما بالصحف الكبرى والتي ترد على الحملات التي تقوم ضد اليهود بأسلوب رصين.

لكن وجهة نظره هذه تغيرت بعد ذلك، خاصة بعدما لاحظ توجُّه الصحف الكبرى غير الألمانية ومنافقتها للسلطة وإشادتها بفرنسا ووصفها "الأمة المتمدنة"، وعندما بدأ يتساءل عن مصلحة تلك الصحف وتوجهها بدا له اليهود على حقيقتهم.

فقد لفت نظره تكتل الإسرائيليين ومحافظتهم على عاداتهم وتقاليدهم. كما لاحظ انقسام اليهود تجاه الحركة الصهيونية، ففئة تحبذ هذه الحركة وفئة تشجبها وتطلق على نفسها "اليهود الأحرار"، ووجد أن هذا الانقسام لم يؤثر في التضامن القائم بينهم؛ مما جعله يتأكد أن انقسامهم مصطنع وأن تلك لعبة يلعبونها لا في النمسا فحسب بل في العالم كله.

بالإضافة لسيطرة اليهود على كل طرق وأساليب توجيه الرأي العام، فمعظم المؤلفين والناشرين والفنانين يهود، وحتى الصحافة الكبرى التي أثارت إعجاب "هتلر" في البداية برصانتها وترفعها عن الرد على الحملات المعادية للسامية كان معظم محرريها وموجهيها من أبناء "الشعب المختار".

كما تكشّف له الدور الذي يقوم به اليهود في ترويج "سوق الدعارة" والإتجار بالرقيق الأبيض. وصدمه في النهاية اكتشاف أن زعماء الحركة الاشتراكية الوطنية هم من اليهود ويسيطرون على صحفها ويوجهون النقابات التي تحت لوائها.

وقد أدت كل تلك الاكتشافات إلى أن يزيد إشفاق "هتلر" على العمال ويدرك أن هناك مؤامرة حقيقية يقودها اليهود بترويجهم لما يدعم نفوذهم وسلطتهم، وتخديرهم للشعب بالمبادئ الماركسية التي يدعون لها.

فقد وجد "هتلر" أن العقيدة اليهودية المعبر عنها بالتعاليم الماركسية تنكر قيمة الإنسان الفردية كما تنكر أهمية الكيان القومي والعنصري، مما يؤدي إلى تجريد البشرية من العناصر اللازمة لاستمرارها ولبقاء حضارتها.

وهكذا آمن "هتلر" تماما بأنه بدفاعه عن نفسه ضد اليهودي إنما يناضل في سبيل الدفاع عن عمل الخالق في الدفاع عن الجنس البشري ككل

هتلر والحرب





أسباب الحرب العالمية الثانية:

الأسباب غير المباشرة للحرب العالمية الثانية:

- ساهمت عدة عوامل في اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية من بينها وصول هتلر إلى السلطة سنة 1933م وقيامه بتسليح رينانيا كما ضم إقليم وإقليم السوديت وأقام الوحدة مع النمسا اسحب من عصبة الأمم سنة 1936م

- انسحبت إيطاليا من عصبة الأمم سنة 1936م بعد احتلالها لإثيوبيا العضو الإفريقي الوحيد داخل عصبة الأمم

- قامت اليابان باحتلال منشوريا سنة 1931م وقامت باجتياح للأراضي الصينية لسنة 1937م كما انسحبت بدورها من عصبة الأمم وتم تكوين محور ثلاثي يضم ألمانيا إيطاليا واليابان

- قام هتلر باحتلال مجموعة من الأراضي كضم النمسا وإقليم السوديت وهنغاريا وإقليم تيشن وسلوفاكيا وبلونيا

- عجز عصبة الأمم عن فرض مواثيقها وعدم قدرتها على الحد من الأطماع الألمانية



الأسباب المباشرة للحرب العالمية الثانية:

- قام هتلر باستعادة رينانيا ودخول جيوش الألمان إلى الأقاليم الغربية بعد إقامة فرنسا لتحالف عسكرية مع الاتحاد السوفياتي سنة 1936

- رغبة هتلر في احتلال المزيد أراضي أوربا الشرقية لضمان الموارد الغدائية وقد اتجهت أنظاره إلى بولونيا التي اجتاحها سنة 1939م فأعلنت فرنسا وإنجلترا والاتحاد السوفياتي الحرب على الألمان.



المراحل الكبرى للحرب العالمية الثانية

خصوصية المرحلة الأولى من الحرب العالمية الثانية:

- قامت ألمانيا باحتلال المزيد من الأراضي داخل أوربا الشرقية كاحتلال ¾ فرنسا والنرويج

- قام الجيش الألماني بقصف لندن سنة 1940م وزحف نحو الاتحاد السوفياتي سنة 1941م هذا الأخير الذي نهج سياسة الأرض المحروقة

- قامت القوات اليابانية بقصف القاعدة الأمريكية بالمحيط الهادي في 7 دجنبر 1941م وإعلان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الحرب على دول المحور.



تطورات الحرب العالمية الثانية في المرحلة الثانية:

بعد دخول الولايات المتحدة للحرب العالمية اتسعت ساحة هذه الحرب لتشمل عدة قارات كإفريقيا أوربا وآسيا

- قامت قوات التحالف بإنزال جيوشها بسواحل الدار البيضاء وهران والجزائر واتجاهها نحو تونس

- تمكن الأسطول الأمريكي في يونيو سنة 1942 من إغراق لأربع من أكبر حاملات الطائرات اليابانية في بحر المرجان كما استعادت القوات الأمريكية الفلبين ( أكتوبر 1944)

- تحديد الولايات المتحدة للهجوم الحاسم على اليابان في فاتح دجنبر 1945 وأمام رفض اليابان لهذا الإنذار قامت الولايات المتحدة بإلقاء أول قنبلة نووية على مدينة هيروشيما في 6 غشت وإلقاء قنبلة ثانية على نكازاكي في 9 غشت وفي 14 غشت استسلمت اليابان



أهم نتائج الحرب العالمية الثانية:

النتائج المادية والبشرية للحرب العالمية الثانية:

- أدت الحرب إلى خسائر جسيمة في الأرواح حيث قتل بالاتحاد السوفياتي أكثر من 102 مليون شخص ما بين عسكريين ومدنيين كما أدت إلى خراب كبير في البنيات التحتية وارتفاع تكاليف الحرب على الشعوب المتحاربة وانخفض الإنتاج الوطني لهذه الدول.

النتائج السياسية في العالم بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية:

- بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية تم رسم خريطة سياسة جديدة لأوربا على أساس قوتين جديدتين لقيادة العالم هما الاتحاد السوفياتي والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

- إقامة هيئة دولية جديدة بدل عصبة الأمم أطلق عليها اسم هيئة الأمم المتحدة هدفها تحقيق السلم العادل وضمان جميع الحقوق للمواطنين

نهايه الحرب ونهايه هتلر





موته

قام هتلر بالانتحار بتناول السيانيد وإطلاق النار على نفسه في يوم 30 أبريل عام 1945 وهي الرواية العامة المقبولة لطريقة موت الزعيم النازي. ولكن هذه الطريقة المزدوجة في الانتحار والظروف الأخرى التي أحاطت

بالحادثة شجعت البعض على إطلاق الشائعات بأن هتلر لم ينتحر وأنه عاش حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية مع الاختلاف حول ما حدث لجثته. وقد أكدت الوثائق السوفيتية المفرج عنها من جهازي كي جي بي وجهاز الأمن الفيدرالي الروسي عام 1993 الرواية التي تقول بانتحاره. ولكنها لم تظهر ما حدث لبقايا جثته بعد حرقها.






وقيل ان هذه الصورة بعد موته





المحرقة اليهوديه
اردت التكلم عنها منفصله 
ماهى 
وخلاصتها

محرقة اليهود من الفرقعات التاريخية ليس إلا
أولاً ما هى محرقة اليهود وبعض المصطلحات الهامة :

الهولوكوست : الكلمة أصلها ديني يهودي ومعناها الحرق حتى الرماد .
النازية : هى حكم دكتاتورى كان يرأسه أدولف هتلر وكانت النازية تؤمن بأن العرق الآرى متفوق على كل العروق و الأجناس , وهنا تشابه مثل اليهودية " شعب الله المختار " و أيضا لدي المسلمين " خير أمة أنزلت للناس " و قرر النازيون أن لا يوجد ما يمنع أن يحتلو أي دولة أو أي مكان هذا لأنهم العرق الأفضل , وجاء تسمية النازية من كلمة - القومية الإشتراكية - .

محرقة اليهود يوجد بها أكثر من نقطة هامة وإن ربطنا تلك النقاط سوياَ سنصل لنتيجة واحدة , هى أن المحرقة كذبة كبيرة لا يمكن إثباتها سوى ميتافيزيقا لأنه لا يوجد مكان يستوعب كل ذلك العدد من اليهود الذين أحصوهم تقريباً ستّة ملايين ثم ماتو إختناقا بالغاز ! , فالقصة تشبه الافلام الهندية فقط , و كانت ليكسب اليهود تعاطف العالم ليس إلا , و هذا ما سنجده بعد ذلك بالأدلة فمثلاً قانون- فابيوس جايسو - الذى يمنع البحث فى أي جريمة إنسانية و طبعا من ضمنها محرقة اليهود التى صنعت الإتحاد الصهيوني .

حتى لو أن محرقة اليهود حقيقة فما علاقة فلسطين بالموضوع - هذا سؤال هام حتى نفهم الفكر الصهيوني ؟

يعتقد اليهود ويؤمنون أنهم أصحاب تلك الأرض

دون إطالة محرقة اليهود بين الواقع والخيال شيء صعب إثباته و إن كنت أميل للثانية

محرقة اليهود سببها تخلف وجهل العرب الذين صدّقو تلك الكذبة وسمحو لليهود بالذهاب لفلسطين بدلاً من مدغشقر و كنا للأسف نجهل ما معنى التفكير السليم وكان لنا من يفكرون لنا وبالتأكيد كانو حمقى فجعلونا أضحوكة الأن .

اشهر مقولات هتلر

يقول هتلر :: كان بامكانى ان اقتل جميع يهود العالم : ولكن تركت بعض منهم لكى يعرف العالم لماذا اقتلهم

يقول هتلر :: لقد اكتشفت مع الايام انه ما من فعل مغاير للاخلاق
وما من جريمة بحق المجتمع الا ولليهود يد فيها

يقول هتلر

:: وقد استوقفنى اعتماد اليهود على بلاهة مناظرهم,فإذا اخطأت فرائسهم, وضيق عليهم الخسم الخناق,تظاهروا بالبلاهة,واستحال عليهم ان ينتزع منهم جوابا واضحا,اما اذا اضطر احدهم على التسليم بوجهه نظر الخصم بحضور بعض الشهود,فانه يتجاهل فى اليوم التالى ما كان من امره بالامس .


يقول هتلر :: كل طهارة يدعيها اليهود , ذات طابع خاص , فبعهدهم عن النظافة البعد كله امر يصدم النظر منذ ان ان تقع العين على يهودى,وقد اضطررت الى لسد انفى فى كل مرة التقى احد لابسى القطفان ,لان الرائحة التى تنبعث من اردانهم تنم عن العداء المستحكم بينهم وبين الماء والصابون , ولكن قذارتهم المادية ليست شينا مذكورا بالنسبة الى قذارة نفوسهم.

يقول هتلر :: لن ارحم الضعفاء حتى يصبحو اقوياء وان اصبحو اقوياء فلا تجوز عليهم الرحمة.

يقول هتلر :: لو كان لدى السلاح الروسى , والعقل الالمانى , والجندى المصرى, لغزوت العالم
هذا رأي بعد قراءة ما يتعلق بتلك المحرقة من شتى الأطراف وإن كنت تريد البحث أكثر
هناك كتب عن المحرقة ترجمت بالعربية فى الأعوام الأخيرة السابقة​


----------



## gtx (3 يناير 2010)

بطل اسطورى // سفاح
هتلر بين هذا وذاك​



​ 
مقدمة عن هتلر
رجل فى قتل 102 مليون شخص
رجل كان هدفه الاول إبادة اليهود جميعا
قيل عنه انه اكثر زعيم قادر على تحريك عزيمة شعبه وانه اعظم خطيب سياسى فى تاريخ البشريه كما جاء فى كتاب "الخالدون مائه"​



هتلر هل تتقف معه ؟؟
هل تراه بطلا ؟؟
هل هو انسان معقد ؟؟​ 


​ 
تعال اعرف قصته فى السطور التاليه وهى ملخص من كتابين​ 
هما كفاحى وهو من تاليف ادولق هتلر 
وكتاب الخالدون مائه​ 
حياته​ 
عندما يتحدث "هتلر" عن طفولته قد نتصور أنها كانت طفولة مليئة بالأحداث، وأنه من أسرة سياسية أو على الأقل لها اهتمام ما بالأنشطة السياسية، لكن على العكس تماما ف"هتلر" ولد عام 1890 في مدينة "برونو" وهي مدينة صغيرة على الحدود الفاصلة بين ألمانيا والنمسا.​ 
وقد ولد لأب يعمل كموظف جمركي لا يهتم بشيء سوى وظيفته وحتى بعد أن تقاعد كرّس وقته لزراعة أرض يملكها.​ 
وقد رفض "هتلر" منذ البداية أن يكون مجرد نسخة من والده وأن يكون موظفا مثله، وبرر ذلك بأن طموحه أعلى من أن يوقفه عند الوظيفة.​ 
وقد اهتم "هتلر" منذ طفولته بالقراءة وخاصة.. التاريخ والمجلات المصورة، وجعله هذا يطلع على تاريخ الجيش البروسي وحروبه مع فرنسا عام 1870، وكما جعله يتساءل عن سبب امتناع ألمان النمسا عن المشاركة في تلك الحرب خاصة مع الانتصارات التي حققها الجيش الألماني، الأمر الذي جعله يضع أمام عينيه أن اتحاد ألمانيا والنمسا مرة أخرى، لابد وأن يكون على رأس الأهداف التي لابد أن يعمل من أجلها كل ألماني.​ 
سنوات الامتحان القاسي​ 
توفي والد "هتلر" وهو في الثالثة عشرة من عمره ثم لحقت به والدته بعد عامين وهكذا وجد "هتلر" نفسه وحيدا وهو لا يزال في الخامسة عشرة من عمره، ووجد نفسه مضطرا للعمل إلى جوار دراسته في كلية الفنون الجميلة قسم هندسة.​ 
عاش "هتلر" ما يقرب من خمس سنوات من حياته في مدينة "فيانا" ورغم أنه يعتبرها أشقى أيام حياته حيث اضطر إلى العمل في وظائف متواضعة "كمعاون بناء ودهان"، إلا أنه يرى أنها شكّلت تفكيره وحياته فيما بعد؛ حيث تنبه لخطرين من وجهة نظره على الشعب الألماني هما الماركسية واليهودية.​ 
كما قد روّعه في تلك المدينة انخفاض مستوى دخل الشعب المادي وأيضا الأخلاقي؛ حيث لاحظ انعدام الشعور بالواجب في أوساط العمال والصناع؛ وذلك لأن رب البيت يهتم فقط بتحصيل الكفاف -بمعنى توفير أقل قدر من الحتياجات الأساسية- وعلى هذا الأساس لا يهتم بالتربية البيتية، وقد أدى هذا من وجهة نظر "هتلر" إلى عدم انتماء الأبناء للآباء وبالتالي عدم انتماء العائلة للدولة.​ 
وبناءا على هذا وضع "هتلر" في اعتباره أن تحويل الشعب إلى أمة خلاّقة يفترض قيام وسط اجتماعي سليم يعمل على تنشئة المواطن تنشئة وطنية.​ 
الحزب الاشتراكي الديمقراطي واليهود​ 
في عام 1909 يقول "هتلر" إنه قد طرأ على وضعه بعض التحسن فلم يبقَ معاون بناء، بل صار يعمل لحسابه الخاص كرسام هندسي، وفي أوقات فراغه اهتم أشد الاهتمام بدراسة الوضع السياسي في البلاد وتأثير التيارات الفكرية والعقائدية على الدولة النمساوية المهددة بالانهيار من وجهة نظره.​ 
ويقول "هتلر" إنه لم يكن لديه قبل أن يدرس الحركة الاشتراكية الديمقراطية سوى فكرة غامضة عن هذه الحركة ومنشئها وأهدافها وأساليبها. وقد كان يتعاطف مع هذه الحركة لكفاحها في سبيل الدستور والتصويت العام؛ لأنه كان مؤمنا أن هذين الأمرين سيضعفان نظام "أسرة هابسبورج" الحاكم للنمسا والذي يحاول خنق النزعة الجرمانية في صدور عشرة ملايين من رعايا النمسا.​ 
لكنه سريعا ما غيّر رأيه في تلك الحركة ووجد أنها ضد الوطن وضد الأمة وضد الشرائع وضد الدين؛ فهي من صنع الطبقات الرأسمالية وأداة البرجوازية لاستغلال الطبقة الكادحة، ووسيلة لتخدير الشعب وإضعافه ليتسنى لمستغلي جهوده أن يستعبدوه للنهاية.​ 
يقول "هتلر" إنه بعد دراسته للحركة الاشتراكية الديمقراطية وجد صلة وثيقة بينها وبين المبادئ التي يروج لها اليهود وأدرك مع الأيام أن الأهداف البعيدة للحركة الاشتراكية الديمقراطية هي نفسها الأهداف التي لليهود كشعب ولليهودية كدين وللصهيونية كحركة سياسية قومية.​ 
وينفي "هتلر" عن نفسه شبهة التعصب ضد اليهود في البداية حيث كان يرى أنهم مواطنون لهم مثل ما للألمان وعليهم ما عليهم، وكان يلوم الصحف الصغرى التي تهاجم اليهودية ويعتبرها أعداء للسامية، في حين كان مهتما بالصحف الكبرى والتي ترد على الحملات التي تقوم ضد اليهود بأسلوب رصين.​ 
لكن وجهة نظره هذه تغيرت بعد ذلك، خاصة بعدما لاحظ توجُّه الصحف الكبرى غير الألمانية ومنافقتها للسلطة وإشادتها بفرنسا ووصفها "الأمة المتمدنة"، وعندما بدأ يتساءل عن مصلحة تلك الصحف وتوجهها بدا له اليهود على حقيقتهم.​ 
فقد لفت نظره تكتل الإسرائيليين ومحافظتهم على عاداتهم وتقاليدهم. كما لاحظ انقسام اليهود تجاه الحركة الصهيونية، ففئة تحبذ هذه الحركة وفئة تشجبها وتطلق على نفسها "اليهود الأحرار"، ووجد أن هذا الانقسام لم يؤثر في التضامن القائم بينهم؛ مما جعله يتأكد أن انقسامهم مصطنع وأن تلك لعبة يلعبونها لا في النمسا فحسب بل في العالم كله.​ 
بالإضافة لسيطرة اليهود على كل طرق وأساليب توجيه الرأي العام، فمعظم المؤلفين والناشرين والفنانين يهود، وحتى الصحافة الكبرى التي أثارت إعجاب "هتلر" في البداية برصانتها وترفعها عن الرد على الحملات المعادية للسامية كان معظم محرريها وموجهيها من أبناء "الشعب المختار".​ 
كما تكشّف له الدور الذي يقوم به اليهود في ترويج "سوق الدعارة" والإتجار بالرقيق الأبيض. وصدمه في النهاية اكتشاف أن زعماء الحركة الاشتراكية الوطنية هم من اليهود ويسيطرون على صحفها ويوجهون النقابات التي تحت لوائها.​ 
وقد أدت كل تلك الاكتشافات إلى أن يزيد إشفاق "هتلر" على العمال ويدرك أن هناك مؤامرة حقيقية يقودها اليهود بترويجهم لما يدعم نفوذهم وسلطتهم، وتخديرهم للشعب بالمبادئ الماركسية التي يدعون لها.​ 
فقد وجد "هتلر" أن العقيدة اليهودية المعبر عنها بالتعاليم الماركسية تنكر قيمة الإنسان الفردية كما تنكر أهمية الكيان القومي والعنصري، مما يؤدي إلى تجريد البشرية من العناصر اللازمة لاستمرارها ولبقاء حضارتها.​ 
وهكذا آمن "هتلر" تماما بأنه بدفاعه عن نفسه ضد اليهودي إنما يناضل في سبيل الدفاع عن عمل الخالق في الدفاع عن الجنس البشري ككل​ 
هتلر والحرب​ 


​ 
أسباب الحرب العالمية الثانية:​ 
الأسباب غير المباشرة للحرب العالمية الثانية:​ 
- ساهمت عدة عوامل في اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية من بينها وصول هتلر إلى السلطة سنة 1933م وقيامه بتسليح رينانيا كما ضم إقليم وإقليم السوديت وأقام الوحدة مع النمسا اسحب من عصبة الأمم سنة 1936م​ 
- انسحبت إيطاليا من عصبة الأمم سنة 1936م بعد احتلالها لإثيوبيا العضو الإفريقي الوحيد داخل عصبة الأمم​ 
- قامت اليابان باحتلال منشوريا سنة 1931م وقامت باجتياح للأراضي الصينية لسنة 1937م كما انسحبت بدورها من عصبة الأمم وتم تكوين محور ثلاثي يضم ألمانيا إيطاليا واليابان​ 
- قام هتلر باحتلال مجموعة من الأراضي كضم النمسا وإقليم السوديت وهنغاريا وإقليم تيشن وسلوفاكيا وبلونيا​ 
- عجز عصبة الأمم عن فرض مواثيقها وعدم قدرتها على الحد من الأطماع الألمانية​ 


الأسباب المباشرة للحرب العالمية الثانية:​ 
- قام هتلر باستعادة رينانيا ودخول جيوش الألمان إلى الأقاليم الغربية بعد إقامة فرنسا لتحالف عسكرية مع الاتحاد السوفياتي سنة 1936​ 
- رغبة هتلر في احتلال المزيد أراضي أوربا الشرقية لضمان الموارد الغدائية وقد اتجهت أنظاره إلى بولونيا التي اجتاحها سنة 1939م فأعلنت فرنسا وإنجلترا والاتحاد السوفياتي الحرب على الألمان.​ 


المراحل الكبرى للحرب العالمية الثانية​ 
خصوصية المرحلة الأولى من الحرب العالمية الثانية:​ 
- قامت ألمانيا باحتلال المزيد من الأراضي داخل أوربا الشرقية كاحتلال ¾ فرنسا والنرويج​ 
- قام الجيش الألماني بقصف لندن سنة 1940م وزحف نحو الاتحاد السوفياتي سنة 1941م هذا الأخير الذي نهج سياسة الأرض المحروقة​ 
- قامت القوات اليابانية بقصف القاعدة الأمريكية بالمحيط الهادي في 7 دجنبر 1941م وإعلان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الحرب على دول المحور.​ 


تطورات الحرب العالمية الثانية في المرحلة الثانية:​ 
بعد دخول الولايات المتحدة للحرب العالمية اتسعت ساحة هذه الحرب لتشمل عدة قارات كإفريقيا أوربا وآسيا​ 
- قامت قوات التحالف بإنزال جيوشها بسواحل الدار البيضاء وهران والجزائر واتجاهها نحو تونس​ 
- تمكن الأسطول الأمريكي في يونيو سنة 1942 من إغراق لأربع من أكبر حاملات الطائرات اليابانية في بحر المرجان كما استعادت القوات الأمريكية الفلبين ( أكتوبر 1944)​ 
- تحديد الولايات المتحدة للهجوم الحاسم على اليابان في فاتح دجنبر 1945 وأمام رفض اليابان لهذا الإنذار قامت الولايات المتحدة بإلقاء أول قنبلة نووية على مدينة هيروشيما في 6 غشت وإلقاء قنبلة ثانية على نكازاكي في 9 غشت وفي 14 غشت استسلمت اليابان​ 


أهم نتائج الحرب العالمية الثانية:​ 
النتائج المادية والبشرية للحرب العالمية الثانية:​ 
- أدت الحرب إلى خسائر جسيمة في الأرواح حيث قتل بالاتحاد السوفياتي أكثر من 102 مليون شخص ما بين عسكريين ومدنيين كما أدت إلى خراب كبير في البنيات التحتية وارتفاع تكاليف الحرب على الشعوب المتحاربة وانخفض الإنتاج الوطني لهذه الدول.​ 
النتائج السياسية في العالم بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية:​ 
- بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية تم رسم خريطة سياسة جديدة لأوربا على أساس قوتين جديدتين لقيادة العالم هما الاتحاد السوفياتي والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.​ 
- إقامة هيئة دولية جديدة بدل عصبة الأمم أطلق عليها اسم هيئة الأمم المتحدة هدفها تحقيق السلم العادل وضمان جميع الحقوق للمواطنين​ 
نهايه الحرب ونهايه هتلر​ 


​ 
موته​ 
قام هتلر بالانتحار بتناول السيانيد وإطلاق النار على نفسه في يوم 30 أبريل عام 1945 وهي الرواية العامة المقبولة لطريقة موت الزعيم النازي. ولكن هذه الطريقة المزدوجة في الانتحار والظروف الأخرى التي أحاطت​ 
بالحادثة شجعت البعض على إطلاق الشائعات بأن هتلر لم ينتحر وأنه عاش حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية مع الاختلاف حول ما حدث لجثته. وقد أكدت الوثائق السوفيتية المفرج عنها من جهازي كي جي بي وجهاز الأمن الفيدرالي الروسي عام 1993 الرواية التي تقول بانتحاره. ولكنها لم تظهر ما حدث لبقايا جثته بعد حرقها.​ 



​ 
وقيل ان هذه الصورة بعد موته


​ 

المحرقة اليهوديه
اردت التكلم عنها منفصله 
ماهى 
وخلاصتها​ 
محرقة اليهود من الفرقعات التاريخية ليس إلا
أولاً ما هى محرقة اليهود وبعض المصطلحات الهامة :​ 
الهولوكوست : الكلمة أصلها ديني يهودي ومعناها الحرق حتى الرماد .
النازية : هى حكم دكتاتورى كان يرأسه أدولف هتلر وكانت النازية تؤمن بأن العرق الآرى متفوق على كل العروق و الأجناس , وهنا تشابه مثل اليهودية " شعب الله المختار " و أيضا لدي المسلمين " خير أمة أنزلت للناس " و قرر النازيون أن لا يوجد ما يمنع أن يحتلو أي دولة أو أي مكان هذا لأنهم العرق الأفضل , وجاء تسمية النازية من كلمة - القومية الإشتراكية - .​ 
محرقة اليهود يوجد بها أكثر من نقطة هامة وإن ربطنا تلك النقاط سوياَ سنصل لنتيجة واحدة , هى أن المحرقة كذبة كبيرة لا يمكن إثباتها سوى ميتافيزيقا لأنه لا يوجد مكان يستوعب كل ذلك العدد من اليهود الذين أحصوهم تقريباً ستّة ملايين ثم ماتو إختناقا بالغاز ! , فالقصة تشبه الافلام الهندية فقط , و كانت ليكسب اليهود تعاطف العالم ليس إلا , و هذا ما سنجده بعد ذلك بالأدلة فمثلاً قانون- فابيوس جايسو - الذى يمنع البحث فى أي جريمة إنسانية و طبعا من ضمنها محرقة اليهود التى صنعت الإتحاد الصهيوني .​ 
حتى لو أن محرقة اليهود حقيقة فما علاقة فلسطين بالموضوع - هذا سؤال هام حتى نفهم الفكر الصهيوني ؟​ 
يعتقد اليهود ويؤمنون أنهم أصحاب تلك الأرض​ 
دون إطالة محرقة اليهود بين الواقع والخيال شيء صعب إثباته و إن كنت أميل للثانية​ 
محرقة اليهود سببها تخلف وجهل العرب الذين صدّقو تلك الكذبة وسمحو لليهود بالذهاب لفلسطين بدلاً من مدغشقر و كنا للأسف نجهل ما معنى التفكير السليم وكان لنا من يفكرون لنا وبالتأكيد كانو حمقى فجعلونا أضحوكة الأن .​ 
اشهر مقولات هتلر​ 
يقول هتلر :: كان بامكانى ان اقتل جميع يهود العالم : ولكن تركت بعض منهم لكى يعرف العالم لماذا اقتلهم​ 
يقول هتلر :: لقد اكتشفت مع الايام انه ما من فعل مغاير للاخلاق
وما من جريمة بحق المجتمع الا ولليهود يد فيها​ 
يقول هتلر​ 
:: وقد استوقفنى اعتماد اليهود على بلاهة مناظرهم,فإذا اخطأت فرائسهم, وضيق عليهم الخسم الخناق,تظاهروا بالبلاهة,واستحال عليهم ان ينتزع منهم جوابا واضحا,اما اذا اضطر احدهم على التسليم بوجهه نظر الخصم بحضور بعض الشهود,فانه يتجاهل فى اليوم التالى ما كان من امره بالامس .​ 

يقول هتلر :: كل طهارة يدعيها اليهود , ذات طابع خاص , فبعهدهم عن النظافة البعد كله امر يصدم النظر منذ ان ان تقع العين على يهودى,وقد اضطررت الى لسد انفى فى كل مرة التقى احد لابسى القطفان ,لان الرائحة التى تنبعث من اردانهم تنم عن العداء المستحكم بينهم وبين الماء والصابون , ولكن قذارتهم المادية ليست شينا مذكورا بالنسبة الى قذارة نفوسهم.​ 
يقول هتلر :: لن ارحم الضعفاء حتى يصبحو اقوياء وان اصبحو اقوياء فلا تجوز عليهم الرحمة.​ 
يقول هتلر :: لو كان لدى السلاح الروسى , والعقل الالمانى , والجندى المصرى, لغزوت العالم
هذا رأي بعد قراءة ما يتعلق بتلك المحرقة من شتى الأطراف وإن كنت تريد البحث أكثر
هناك كتب عن المحرقة ترجمت بالعربية فى الأعوام الأخيرة السابقة​​​​


----------



## gtx (3 يناير 2010)

الإسكندر الأكبر ( ميغاس أليكساندروس باليونانية)







الإسكندر الأكبر أو الإسكندر المقدوني (21 يوليو 356 ق.م - 13 يونيو 323 ق.م) حاكم مقدونيا، قاهر امبراطورية الفرس وواحد من أذكى و أعظم القادة الحربيين على مر العصور.


نشأته





وُلد الإسكندر في بيلا، العاصمة القديمة لمقدونيا. ابن فيليبّوس الثاني ملك مقدونيا و ابن الاميرة أوليمبياس أميرة سيبرس. كان أرسطو معلمه الخاص. درّبه تدريبا شاملا في فن الخطابة والأدب وحفزه على الإهتمام بالعلوم والطب والفلسفة. في صيف عام 336 ق.م.إغتيل فيليبّوس الثاني فاعتلى العرش ابنه الإسكندر، فوجد نفسه محاطاً بالأعداء ومهدد بالتمرد والعصيان من الخارج. فتخلص مباشرة من المتآمرين وأعدائه في الداخل فحكم عليهم بالإعدام.

أرسطو




ثم أنتقل إلى ثيساليا حيث حصل حلفاءه هناك على استقلالهم وسيطرتهم وإستعادة الحكم في مقدونيا. وقبل نهاية صيف 336 ق.م. أعادَ تأسيس موقعهِ في اليونان وتم إختياره من قبل الكونغرس في كورينث قائداً.

حملته على الفرس



أولا حماية مقدونيا واليونان

ق.م. وكحاكم على جيش اليونان وقائد الحملة ضد الفرس، وكما كان مخطط من قبل أبيه. قام بحملة ناجحة إلى نهر دانوب وفي عودته سحق في أسبوع واحد الذين كانوا يهددون أمته من اليرانس مرورا بثيبيس اللتان تمردتا عليه حيث قام بتحطيم كل شيء فيها ما عدا المعابد وبيت الشعر اليوناني بيندار، وقام بتحويل السكان الناجون وكانوا حوالي 8،000 إلى العبودية. سرعة الإسكندر في القضاء على ثيبيس كانت بمثابة عبرة إلى الولايات اليونانية الأخرى التي سارعت إلى أعلان رضوخها على الفور.

المواجهة الأولى مع الفرس






بدأ الإسكندر حربه ضد الفرس في ربيع عام 334 قبل الميلاد حيث عبر هيليسبونت دانيدانيليس الجديدة) بجيش مكون من 35،000 مقدوني وضباط من القوات اليونانية بمن فيهم أنتيجواس الأول وبطليموس الأول وكذلك سيليكوس ، وعند نهر جرانيياس بالقرب من المدينة القديمة لطروادة، قابل جيش من الفرس والمرتزقة اليونان الذين كانوا حوالي 40،000 وقد سحق الفرس وكما أشير في الكتابات القديمة وخسر 110 رجلا فقط. وبعد هذه الحرب الضارية أصبح مسيطرا على كل ولايات آسيا الصغرى و أثناء عبوره لفرجيا يقال أنه قطع بسيفه "الجوردان نوت" 

مواجهة داريوس الثالث

وباستمرار تقدمه جنوبا، واجه الإسكندر جيش الفرس الأول الذي قاده الملك داريوس الثالث أو داريوش الثالث في أسوس في شمال شرق سوريا. ولم يكن معروف كم عدد جيش داريوس بعدد يبلغ حوالي 500،000 رجل ولكن يعتبر المؤرخون هذا العدد بأنه مبالغة. ومعركة أسيوس في عام 333 قبل الميلاد أنتهت بنصر كبير للإسكندر وبهزيمة داريوس هزيمة نكراء،ففرَ شمالاً تاركاُ أمه وزوجته وأولاده حيث عاملهم الإسكندر معاملة جيدة وقريبة لمعاملة الملوك.وبعد استيلاء الاسكندر على مناطق سورية الداخلية وحتى نهر الفرات واتجه نحو الساحل السوري غربا ومن سورية اتجه جنوبا وقدمت مدينة صور المحصنة بحريا مقاومة قوية وثابتة أمام الإسكندر إلا أن الإسكندر أقتحمها بعد حصار دام سبعة أشهر في سنة 332 قبل الميلاد ثم إحتل غزة ثم أمن التحكم بخط الساحل الشرقي للبحر المتوسط. وفي عام 332 على رأس نهرالنيل مدينة سماها الاسكندرية (سميت على اسمه فيما بعد) . وسيرين العاصمة القديمة لمملكة أفريقيا الشمالية(سيرناسيا) خضعت فيما بعد هي الاخرى وهكذا يكون قد وسع حكمه إلى الاقليم القرطاجي

*تتويجه كفرعون لمصر*​*
في ربيع عام 331ق.م. قام الإسكندر بالحج إلى المعبد العظيم ووسيط الوحي آلهة الشمس آمون-رع المعروف بزيوس عند اليونان، حيث كان المصريين القدامى يؤمنون بأنهم أبناء الـه الشمس أمون-رع وكذلك كان حال الإسكندر الأعظم بأن الحج الذي قام به آتى ثماره فنصبه الكهنة فرعونا على مصر و احبه المصروين و اعلنه له الطاعة والولاء واعتبروه واحد منهم ونصبه الكهنة ابناً ل امون و أصبح ابناً لكبير اللآله . بعدها قام بالعودة إلى الشرق مرة أخرى.

نهاية داريوس

الملك الفارسي داريوس 





أعاد ترتيب قواته في صور بجيش مكون من 40،000 جندي مشاة و7،000 فارس عابرا نهري دجلة والفرات وقابل داريوس على رأس جيش بحوالي مليون رجل بحسب الكتابات القديمة. وقد استطاع التغلب على هذا الجيش و هزيمته هزيمة ساحقة في معركة جاوجاميلا في 1 أكتوبر عام 331 ق.م. فرَ داريوس مرة أخرى كما فعل في (أسيوس) و يقال بأنه ذبح في ما بعد على يد أحد أخدامه.

بابل





حوصرت مدينة بابل بعد معركة (جاوجاميلا) و كذلك مدينة سوسا حتى فتحت فيما بعد، وبعد ذلك وفي منتصف فصل الشتاء اتجه الإسكندر إلى بيرسبوليس عاصمة الفرس. حيث قام بحرقها بأكملها انتقاما لما فعلة الفرس في أثينا في عهد سابق. وبهذا الاجتياح الاخير الذي قام به الإسكندر أصبحت سيطرته تمتد إلى خلف الشواطيء الجنوبية لبحر الخزر متضمناً أفغانستان وبلوشستان الحديثة وشمالاً من باكتريا وسوقديانا وهي الان غرب تركستان و كذلك تعرف بآسيا الوسطى. أخذت من الإسكندر ثلاث سنوات فقط من ربيع 333 إلى ربيع 330 ليفتح كل هذه المساحات الشاسعة. وبصدد اكمال غزوه على بقايا امبراطورية الفرس التي كانت تحوي جزءاً من غرب الهند، عبر نهر اندوس في عام 326 قبل الميلاد وفاتحا بذلك البنجاب التي تقرب من نهر هايفاسيس والتي تسمى الان بياس وعند هذه النقطة ثار المقدونيين ضد الإسكندر ورفضوا الاستمرار معه فقام ببناء جيش آخر ثم أبحر إلى الخليج العربي ثم عاد براً عبر صحراء ميديا بنقص كبير في المؤونة فخسر عدداً من قواته هناك. أمضى الإسكندر حوالي سنة وهو يعيد حساباته ويرسم مخططاته ويحصي المناطق التي سيطر عليها في منطقة الخليج العربي للاستعداد لاجتياح شبه الجزيرة العربية.

نهايته في بابل

وصل الإسكندر إلى بابل في ربيع 323 ق.م في بلدة تدعى سوسة على نهر الفرات في سوريا حاليا قام الاسكندر بنصب معسكره بالقرب من النهر شرق سوريا . وبعد مده في شهر يونيو من عام 323 ق.م أصيب بحمى شديدة مات على أثرها تاركاً وراءه امبراطورية عظيمة واسعة الأطراف .

وهو على فراش الموت نطق بجملة غامضة بقي أثرها أعواما كثيرة حيث قال إلى الأقوى يعتقد أنها قادت إلى صراعات شديدة استمرت حوالي نصف قرن من الزمن.**
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وفي رواية اخرى: أنه قد مات الاسكندر الأكبر مسموما بسم دسه له طبيبه الخاص الذي يثق به ثقة عمياء وسقط مريضا حوالي أسبوعين وكان قد سلم الخاتم الخاص به لقائد جيشه برداكيس وهو علي فراش المرض وطلب من الجنود زيارته في فراشه ويبدو أن المحيطين به في تلك الفترة كانوا متآمرين نظرا لتصرفاته وسلوكياته الغريبة حيث أنه في أواخر أيامه طلب من الاغريق تأليهه في الوقت الذي كان عنيفا مع الكثيرين بالإضافة إلي اكثاره في شرب الخمر. كل هذه العوامل جعلت البعض يتربصون به ومحاولتهم للفتك به.

*
*مثوى الإسكندر الأخير*​*
يعتقد الكثير من العلماء والمؤرخين أن الإسكندر نقل بعد وفاته في بابل ببلاد الرافدين الي مصر اثر تنازع قادته علي مكان دفنه حيث كان كل منهم يريد أن يدفن في الولاية التي يحكمها بعد تقسيم الامبراطورية التي أنشأها الإسكندر ، واتفق الجميع في النهاية علي أن يدفن في مصر وتحديدا في سيوة التي نودي بها الإسكندر إبنا للإله آمون لدي المصريين ، الا أن حاكم مقدونيا برديكاس قام بمعركة قرب دمياط مع قوات بطليموس الأول للاستيلاء علي ناووس الإسكندر ونقله الي مقدونيا ليدفن هناك ، وهزم برديكاس في المعركة وقتل لاحقا الا أن بطليموس الاول خشي وقتها أن يستمر في دفن الجثمان في سيوة اذ أنه من الممكن ان يأتي أحدهم عبر البحر و يسرق الجثة فيما أن سيوة بعيدة عن العاصمة منف فقرر بطليموس أن تدفن في منف وكان الأمر و دفن الجثمان علي الطريقة المصرية ، و من ثم بعد أن نقلت العاصمة من منف الي الإسكندرية نقل الجثمان ليدفن هناك ، ولتأكيد أن القبر كان في الإسكندرية ذكرت الكتب القديمة أن الاباطرة الرومان من أغسطس الي كركلا قد زاروه وهو شيء متعود عليه علي مدي ثلاثة قرون .

*
*عسكرية الإسكندر*​*
كان الإسكندر من أعظم الجنرالات على مر العصور حيث وصف كتكتيكي و قائد قوات بارع و ذلك دليل قدرته على فتح كل تلك المساحات الواسعة لفترة وجيزة. كان شجاعا و سخيا ، و شديدا صلباً عندما تتطلب السياسة منه ذلك . و كما ذكر في كتب التاريخ القديمة بأنه كان مدمن كحول فيقال أنه قتل أقرب أصدقائه كليتوس في حفلة شراب حيث أنه ندم على ذلك ندما عظيما على ما فعله بصديقه . وصفوه بأنه ذا حكمة بحسب ما يقولونه المؤرخون بأنه كان يسعى لبناء عالم مبني على الأخوة بدمجه الشرق مع الغرب في امبراطورية واحدة . فقد درب آلاف الشباب الفرس بمقدونيا و عينهم في جيشه ، و تبنى بنفسه عادات و تقاليد الفرس و تزوج نساء شرقيات منهم ركسانا التي توفيت عام 311 ق.م ابنة أكسيراتس التي لها صلة قرابة مباشرة( لداريوس) ، و شجع ضباط جيشه و جنوده على الزواج من نساء فارسيات.

أصبحت اللغة اليونانية واسعة الإنتشار و مسيطرة على لغات العالم .
*


----------



## gtx (3 يناير 2010)

عذرا لتكرار شخصيتين​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2010)

*موضوع


رائع

ومميز جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2010)

*موضوع


رائع

ومميز جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## gtx (3 يناير 2010)

*مشكووووووور النهيسى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

